# Der Schokoladenfuß



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo ihr Radverrückten,

nachdem viele von uns dank Schnee und Corona sicherlich Zeit im Überfluss haben und nachdem im eigentlich schon fast zur Ruhe gekommenen Ellenbogen-Thread ebendieses Thema angeschnitten wurde, dachte ich:

Da mach ich doch glatt mal einen Faden auf!

(...und außerdem hat's mir @scratch_a erlaubt und @Oldie-Paul hat die Erlaubnis geliket... 😁 )

*Aaaalso, der Schokoladenfuß (oder wie z.B. @mad raven sagt: der Sahnefuß) ist der "Chef-Fuß". *Der Fuß, mit dem ihr früher auf dem Bolzplatz Tore geschossen habt. Der Fuß, mit dem ihr dem großen Bruder ans Schienbein getreten habt. Kurz: Wenn ihr mit den Füßen schreiben würdet, dann würdet ihr mit diesem Fuß den Stift nehmen.

*Was bedeutet euch dieser Fuß beim Biken? Wo ist bei euch dieser Fuß in der Grundhaltung?*

Ich fände es sehr interessant, hier mal einige Erfahrungen dazu zu lesen!

@mad raven hat mich sehr überrascht mit seiner Aussage, dass sein Sahnefuß vorne steht.

Unser Meister Lee dagegen überrascht mich damit, dass er dazu gar nichts schreibt. Ich habe soeben nochmals in sein Buch geblättert...nichts. Nicht bei der Grundhaltung, nicht beim Bunny Hop, nicht beim Springen.

*Daraus ergeben sich Fragen* 🤔* ...*

Bei mir ist der Schokoladenfuß ja i.d.R. hinten. Aber bei wem noch? Bei wem ist er dagegen i.d.R. vorne? Wo ist er beim Absprung für einen Bunny Hop? Wo in der Einfahrt in eine Rechtskurve? Wo in der Einfahrt in eine Linkskurve?

Und vielleicht am interessantesten: Wem ist das völlig egal so beim Dahinshredden? Wer fühlt sich mit egal welchen Fuß vorne oder hinten stets gleich wohl auf dem Bike?

Viele Grüße und Happy Threads!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2021)

Links hinten, bei allem, was Kontrolle erfordert, außer bei Kurven, da ist außen=unten. Manchmal nehme ich auch rechts nach hinten, um bewusst Flexibilität zu üben, aber da muss ich mich für einen Bunny schon arg konzentrieren.
Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Skater*innen unter euch auf dem vorderen oder hinteren Bike-Fuß stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2021)

Der Schokofuß ist ein typisches Beispiel von einem Begriff, der immer wieder verwendet wird, aber nie definiert wurde  Also ist Verwirrung quasi vorhergesagt.

Bisher habe ich meistens die Definition gelesen oder gehört, der VORDERE Fuß sei der Schokofuß dann. Also das kann bei jeder/m anders sein, gemeint ist die natürlich eingenomme Wohlfühlstellung ohne Nachdenken. Das gibt es auch beim Skateboarden etc.

An sich also ein "No Brainer" das Thema, weil jede/r hat eine automatisch angenehme Stellung der Füße, wenn man auf den Pedalen steht.

Relevant wurde es vor allem durch die Trial-Einflüsse, gerade Hans Rey hat das Thema damals mit reingebracht, da er ein Fahrtechnikbuch veröffentlichte. Bei manchen Techniken mit halben oder ganzen Kurbelumdrehungen beim VR Anlupfen für Hindernisse spielt es eine Rolle, mit welchem Fuß man vorne startet, damit man dann pünktlich zum Anlupfen des HR auf das Hindernis die angenehme Fußstellung hat (also Schokofuß vorne).

Bei speziellen E-MTB Uphill-Flow Fahrtechnikbeschreibungen wird das Thema auch wieder benannt, das Stichwort ist dann Pedal-Management!

Ansonsten ist mein Tipp: Lerne auf normalen Fortwegen etc. anfangs auch das sichere Fahren mit der umgekehrten Kurbelstellung, also gegen das eigene Gefühl dann mit dem "falschen" Fuß vorne fahren. Das ist super für eine Abwechslung bei den Muskeln und entlastet diese (und das Knie).

Ich fahre mittlerweile alles Einfache mit dem falschen Fuß und in meine automatische Kurbelstellung mit Schokofuß vorne gehe ich nur bei Jumps und schwierigen Trails! Auf dem Einrad muss ich beide Seiten beherrschen, weil die Kurbeln sich ja immer mitdrehen!

LG,
Marc


----------



## Sespri (26. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Links hinten, bei allem, was Kontrolle erfordert, außer bei Kurven, da ist außen=unten.


Wobei ich bei mir sagen muss, VR, aber das ist letztlich das Gleiche und Definitionssache. "Umgekehrt" fahren? Vielleicht mal im Sitzen, wenn ich aber stehe und es anspruchsvoller wird, mache ich mir nicht unnötig das Leben schwer. Nur schon der Gedanke daran in schwierigem Gelände vorne links...brrr...


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist das der linke Fuß,  Bei einen Ampelstopp bleibt der auch immer auf dem Pedal und der rechte Fuß steht auf dem Boden.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Schokoladenfuß ja i.d.R. hinten. Aber bei wem noch?


+1
Bin "Rechtsfüßer", und rechts ist bei mir normalerweise hinten.



MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Bei wem ist er dagegen i.d.R. vorne? Wo ist er beim Absprung für einen Bunny Hop? Wo in der Einfahrt in eine Rechtskurve? Wo in der Einfahrt in eine Linkskurve?



Von Fußwechselei halte ich in der Regel nichts. Das kostet einfach zu viel Zeit und Aufmerkasamkeit, und einen kurzen Moment der spärlichen Kontrolle während man gerade wechselt. In verblocktem Terrain bleibt man dann im worstcase sogar noch hängen während das Pedal gerade unten ist.
Maximal bei offcamber-Kurven eine viertel Umdrehung um die Kurbel senkrecht zu nehmen. Ansonsten bleibt bergab der rechte Fuß einfach da wo er ist: hinten.

Im technischen Uphill versuche ich allerdings an Kanten oder wenn ich Kicken muss den rechten Fuß vorne zu haben, weil ich da mehr und dosierter Kraft ausüben kann. Wenn ich allerdings ankicken will um das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, mach ich das wiederum je nach Situation auch gern mit links, damit ich dann beim Hinterrad nachziehen den "Schokoladenfuß" hinten habe (abhängig davon ob ich anpeile, nur einmal kurz zu Kicken, oder eine halbe oder ganze Kurbelumdrehung brauche)

Generell versuche ich aber Basics (Trackstand etc) immer auch mit dem falschen Fuß vorne zu üben. Irgendwann kommt man mal in die Situation, oder man muss gar in extremen Engstellen absichtlich die Fußstellung wechseln um nicht hängen zu bleiben. Dann zahlt sich aus, wenn man auch "falschrum" die Balance und Kontrolle halten kann. Fühlt sich aber totzdem maximal seltsam an.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Lord Shadow ist der Chef-Fuß bei dir hinten oder vorne?

@Sickgirl und bei dir? Links ist Schoko... ist der dann vorne?


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Januar 2021)

Ja. Der ist vorne. Mit dem habe ich das Gefühl besser antreten zu können.

in der Arbeit habe ich drei Maschinen mit Fußbetätigung, das mache ich auch immer mit dem linken Fuß


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@scylla OK, bei dir ist der Sahnefuß auch i.d.R. hinten. Wie bei mir. Aber stimmt, beim Kicken hab ich ihn auch gerne vorne. Und betreffs Variabilität pflichte ich dir natürlich bei. Das zahlt sich aus!


----------



## danimaniac (26. Januar 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das der linke Fuß,  Bei einen Ampelstopp bleibt der auch immer auf dem Pedal und der rechte Fuß steht auf dem Boden.


Same Same... auf dem Snowboard steht auch links vorne. Dabei ist rechts der mit mehr Ballkontrolle, links dafür das Sprungbein.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Also witzig und spannend. Auf Schokolade vorne wäre ich jetzt echt nie gekommen!

Ich kontrolliere über den hinteren Fuß mein Hinterrad. Daher ist mein starker Fuß i.d.R. hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@danimaniac Der rechte Fuß hat mehr Kontrolle, der ist bei dir hinten. Aber dein mentaler Fokus liegt eher auf dem vorderen Fuß? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Interessant. Bei mir war damals Ballkontrolle links. Mein linker Fuß ist hinten. Aber ich glaub Hochsprung bin ich auch von rechts her angelaufen. Also Sprungbein wohl eher rechts.

Und dann kommt bei mir noch dazu, dass ich Rechtshänder bin...aber wohl Linksfüßer 🤷‍♂️


----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2021)

schokofuß links und vorne, auch beim skateboard - beim snowboard isser hinten  wegen singlespeed bzw. rücktritt wird die "falsche" fusstellung viel geübt und ich gewöhn mich langdam dran, insbesondere bunny hops werden besser. 

€: da gabs mal nen artikel mit umfrage zu. da waren auch kurvenrichtung und natürliche orientierung der kronjuwelen teil der betrachtung. leider sind die ergebnisse weg. vielleicht kann @nuts die nochmal ausbuddeln und verlinken, oder zumindest zusammemfassen...?


----------



## ylfcm (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich kontrolliere über den hinteren Fuß mein Hinterrad. Daher ist mein starker Fuß i.d.R. hinten.





danimaniac schrieb:


> Same Same... auf dem Snowboard steht auch links vorne. Dabei ist rechts der mit mehr Ballkontrolle, links dafür das Sprungbein.


Jap. +1

Rechts hinten. Auf dem Fahrrad dreh ich im UZS. "Opposite" Drehungen gingen mal, aber fühlt sich doof an. Richtig doof fühlt sich allerdings linker Fuß hinten an. Da ist schon einfach nur Fahrposition wie auf kaputten Stelzen 
Zu Fuß, beim Ballsport etc. dreh ich mich aber gegen den UZS besser 
Ich war immer neidisch auf die Leute, die in alle 4 Richtungen drehen konnten. Kann man sicherlich alles üben - mit links werfen fühlt sich nach 5+ Jahren auch nicht mehr an, als wäre es ein fremder Arm - aber für sowas hab ich keine Zeit, bzw. es würde mir schon reichen, wenn in "Schokostellung" alles besser funktioniert


----------



## mad raven (26. Januar 2021)

Mein Schokofuß ist rechts, fahre rechts vorne. Achte aber drauf bewusst beide Seiten zu trainieren. Also häufiger auch mal "goofy" fahren.


Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ja. Der ist vorne. Mit dem habe ich das Gefühl besser antreten zu können.


Ist glaube ich auch das Kriterium/der Grund der für Schokofuß vorne normalerweise angeführt wird.
Der Antritt ist bei mir ähnlich. Aber Balance ist auf dem Rechten Bein besser und die Koordination auch. Allein schon Pumpen mit "dem falschen" Fuß vorne fühlt sich komisch an.


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich kontrolliere über den hinteren Fuß mein Hinterrad


Was genau meist du mit Kontrolle? Spontan hätte ich gesagt, ich kontrolliere das HR mit der Bremse und der Hüfte/Körpergewicht.


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @danimaniac Der rechte Fuß hat mehr Kontrolle, der ist bei dir hinten. Aber dein mentaler Fokus liegt eher auf dem vorderen Fuß? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


Mein mentaler Fokus liegt (wenn überhaupt auf den Füßen) auf beiden gleichzeitig, oder _in der Mitte._ Aber eigentlich würde ich behaupten, mein Fokus liegt eher auf Blickführng, Schulteachse und Hüfte. Der Rest kommt automatisch.


----------



## McDreck (26. Januar 2021)

Mein dominanter Fuß ist rechts, welcher auch beim Snowboarden bzw. auf dem Balanceboard vorne sein will. Beim Radlfahrn will aber der Linke nach vorne.


----------



## ron101 (26. Januar 2021)

Habe beim Biken den linken vorne. 
Beim Hochsprung ist auch das linke das Sprungbein.
Beim sämtlichen Boards bin ich jedoch Goofy (rechter Fuss vorne)
Einen Fussball, wenn ich den einen treten müsste, würde ich mit rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Januar 2021)

Fussball rechter Fuss,
Bike rechter Fuss hinten,
Snowboard rechter Fuss hinten


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@mad raven Dreh mir keinen Strick aus dem "mentalen Fokus"...klar ist das nicht die Hauptsache.

Die meisten kennen doch bestimmt das Gefühl, dass sich eine Beinstellung natürlich und die andere komisch anfühlt...und dass aus der komischen Stellung heraus fordernde Trails fahren nicht so gut läuft.

Alles ist irgendwie unkoordinierter, so wie wenn man mit der falschen Hand Zähne putzt. Da stimmt auch die ganze Zeit was nicht.

Zur Kontrolle des Hinterrades: Hüfte, Bremse...schon klar. Anderes Thema.

In meiner natürlichen Beinstellung habe ich eben mehr Gefühl für die ganze Dynamik, daher kommt wohl auch das Mehr an Kontrolle.

Ich glaube ein Faktor ist auch, dass ich zwischen Lenker und hinterem Fuß einen Spannungsbogen aufbauen kann.

Also was mir gar nicht klar ist wie man mit dem schwachen Fuß hinten einen Bunny Hop abziehen kann?!?

Vermutlich ist doch alles viel mehr Gewöhnung als irgendwie natürliche Prädomination. Beim Lernen und Üben bilden sich ja die Verknüpfungen im Hirn...bin mir sicher ich könnte sogar lernen, mir mit links die Zähne zu putzen 😆


Also jedenfalls staune ich wirklich zu hören dass es Fahrer gibt, die in ihrer natürlichen Beinstellung auf dem Bike den starken Fuß vorne haben.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Januar 2021)

Der sog. Schokofuß ist bei mir meist hinten (der rechte Fuß), aber es ist kein "muss". Wie Scylla schrieb, habe ich ebenfalls Sachen wie HR Versetzen in beide Richtungen mit beiden Fußstellungen geübt. Manches Mal gibt es so Spezialfälle wo ich dann die Fußstellung bewußt wechsle, meist technische und langsame Situationen. Z.B. eine Situation bei der ich das HR in einer sehr engen Stelle versetzen muß, dann rollt das VR sofort über einen liegenden Baum, der immer rutschig ist, das fällt mir wesentlich leichter wenn ich dafür über den Baum mit dem rechten Fuß vorn minimal "antrete", vergleichbar mit einem leichten Gasstoß beim Motorrad.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Votec Tox ja so würde ich meine Fahrerei auch beschreiben. Schokosahne hinten, bei Bedarf vorne.

Umsetzen habe ich zuerst nur nach links rum ordentlich können. Linker (starker) Fuß hinten, also kurveninnen in der Linkskehre.

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich mir dann antrainiert, in Rechtskehren die Kontrolle über den rechten (schwachen) Fuß zu liefern. Also rechtsrum rechter, also kurveninnerer Fuß hinten.

Das hat bei mir auch dazu geführt, dass ich insgesamt mit Bewegungen nach rechts besser klarkomme. Hip Jumps (k.A. heißt das so? Bunny Hop seitlich wegziehen?) auf dem Trail um die Linie zu wechseln z.b. gehen schon seit Jahren in beide Richtungen gleich präzise.


----------



## McDreck (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> ..bin mir sicher ich könnte sogar lernen, mir mit links die Zähne zu putzen


Kann klappen, aber das muss nicht unbedingt gut sein. Zumindest hat die erzwungene Umerziehung von linkshändigen Kindern, die bis in die 1970er Jahre noch stattgefunden hat, teils zu schwerwiegenden Problemen geführt.








						Linkshänder – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Besser also einfach auf seinen Körper hören und nicht mit Gewalt gegen ihn zu arbeiten.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Ach komm, spaßeshalber als kleine Herausforderung mal mit links die Zähne putzen wird mir schon nicht schaden. Stell dir vor du hast dir die rechte Hand gebrochen - was dann 

Ne im Ernst...auf dem Bike hat mich die bewusste Entscheidung, den schwachen rechten Fuß in Spitzkehren rechtsrum nach hinten zu nehmen echt weitergebracht. Da musste ich auch erst mal gegen mein Gefühl arbeiten.

Ich glaub das wäre ein Projekt für kommende Saison für mich, auch auf schnellen Trails geradeaus abschnittsweise den schwachen rechten Fuß nach hinten zu stellen...auch wenn ich mir da ein wenig Gewalt antun muss...

Fahre ja eh immer dieselben Trails hier, da kann ich ja auch so mal ein bisschen was Neues reinbringen!


----------



## McDreck (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ach komm, spaßeshalber als kleine Herausforderung mal mit links die Zähne putzen wird mir schon nicht schaden.


Deinen Zähnen vielleicht schon.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst...auf dem Bike hat mich die bewusste Entscheidung, den schwachen rechten Fuß in Spitzkehren rechtsrum nach hinten zu nehmen echt weitergebracht. Da musste ich auch erst mal gegen mein Gefühl arbeiten.



Bei mir ging am Anfang beim Umsetzen auch die Richtung besser, in die der hintere Fuß rüberdrücken kann. 
Für die andere Richtung geholfen hat mir aber nicht, den Fuß zu wechseln (mag ich nicht, s.o.), sondern mir abzugewöhnen, das Heck mit dem Fuß rüber zu drücken. Seitdem gehen beide Richtungen besser


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> sondern mir abzugewöhnen, das Heck mit dem Fuß rüber zu drücken.


Also bei mir geht's selbst in den Kehren die noch etwas Schwung zulassen besser mit innerem Fuß hinten.

Und dann gibt es ja noch die wirklich engen, technischen Kehren. Die zu einem Fullstop zwingen. Da komm ich beim Umsetzen aus dem Stillstand heraus mit dem inneren Fuß hinten einfach viel weiter rum.


----------



## Rupertirider (26. Januar 2021)

Mein starker Fuß ist der Rechte.
Sowohl beim Boarden als auch beim Biken ist dieser vorne.
Egal ob Bunny Hop, Umsetzen oder schnell aufeinanderfolgende Kurven, der rechte bleibt bei mir immer vorne.
Ist der linke Fuß vorne, fühlt sich das Fahren weniger kontrolliert an.
Was das Umsetzen anbelangt halte ich es wie @scylla .
Weniger mit den Füßen drücken sondern durch stärkere Hüftimpulse.

Übrigens putze ist seit einiger Zeit mit der linken Hand meine Zähne (bin aber Rechtshänder) und das funktioniert nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit genauso gut wie mit Rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (26. Januar 2021)

Bin linkshänder, werfe aber mit rechts.
Kicken auch eher mit dem rechten fuß,
beim radfahren ist aber der linke vorne


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@erborow Du Linkshänder bist Rechtsfüßer, ich Rechtshänder bin Linksfüßer. Und wir beide haben den starken Fuß hinten.

@Rupertirider ob das mit der Gewöhnung wohl nicht nur beim Zähneputzen funktioniert sondern auch beim Biken 🤔


----------



## Deleted 381521 (26. Januar 2021)

selben thread gabs vor kurzen auch auf mtbr. sehr relevant.

kurvenabhängig.
aber bei langen geraden ist der rechte fuss meistens vorne.
schienbein-tret-fuss ist der linke.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Trav schrieb:


> schienbein-tret-fuss ist der linke


Also ist der Fuß den du mit mehr Kraft und Präzision führen kannst bei dir hinten.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Weil...


Trav schrieb:


> selben thread gabs vor kurzen auch auf mtbr. *sehr relevant.*


... jetzt mit Umfrage!

@Trav hast du da einen Link dazu?


----------



## mad raven (26. Januar 2021)

habt ihr Kurvenvorlieben? insb. würde mich (nochmal zusammengefasst) interessieren: Was ist der starke Fuß? Starker Fuß vorne oder hinten? Lieblingskurvenrichtung? Unterschied Anlieger, Spitzkehre,...?

Ich mache mal den Anfang: Starker Fuß: Rechts. Rechts Vorne. Keine Kuvenvorlieben.


----------



## mad raven (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @erborow Du Linkshänder bist Rechtsfüßer, ich Rechtshänder bin Linksfüßer. Und wir beide haben den starken Fuß hinten.


Bin Linkshänder und Rechtsfuß. Fahre rechts Vorne (und putze aus Spass mal mit Links, mal mit Rechts die Zähne; Besteck vertauschen ist viel schlimmer )


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich mache mal den Anfang: Starker Fuß: Rechts. Rechts Vorne. Keine Kuvenvorlieben.


Dann greife ich das mal auf: Starker Fuß: Links. Links hinten. Kurvenvorlieben: früher Linkskurven (v.a. Kehren), heute egal dank Fußwechsel.

Zähneputzen rechts. Messer und Gabel? Löffel rechts!


----------



## Rupertirider (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @Rupertirider ob das mit der Gewöhnung wohl nicht nur beim Zähneputzen funktioniert sondern auch beim Biken 🤔


Ganz bestimmt sogar! Nur war ich noch nie bewusst in einer Situation, in der sowas erforderlich gewesen wäre. Komm bisher sehr gut ohne Fußwechsel klar.
Viel relevanter für die Bikekontrolle sehe ich die richtige situationsangepasste Schwerpunktposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Rupertirider jaja...dann ab mit dir in den Ellenbogen- oder in den Fersen-Thread


----------



## Preme (26. Januar 2021)

Starker Fuß (rechts) hinten. Auf dem Fahrrad und auf allen Boards, auf denen ich bisher mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg stand.

Zähneputzen geht auch mit links, solange die Zahnbürste elektrisch ist.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Preme oh ein E-Putzer...schwieriges Thema...


----------



## federwech (26. Januar 2021)

Aufm Rad ist der rechte Fuss hinten, für den Antritt z.B. beim Wheeliedrop nehme ich den Rechten aber nach vorne. Auf dem Snowbaord steht der hinten. Am BMX Gate habe ich eine Zeit lang rumprobiert und keinen wirklichen Vorteil zwischen rechts und links gefunden. Stehe deshalb rechts vorne.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

federwech schrieb:


> Aufm Rad ist der rechte Fuss hinten,





federwech schrieb:


> Stehe deshalb rechts vorne.



?


----------



## Black-Under (26. Januar 2021)

Hmm beim Trackstand rechter Fuß vorne, beim Fahren linker Fuß vorne. Abstieg immer linker Fuß auf den Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> ?


Am Gate stehe ich rechts vorne...sorry, hab ich dich verwirrt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow ist der Chef-Fuß bei dir hinten oder vorne?



Hinten.


----------



## maddn11 (26. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist der Schokofuß rechts vorne, da habe ich mehr Druck drauf und kann beim Pedalkick mehr Kraft aufbringen. Zum Training wechsle ich aber häufig den Vorderfuß.
Im technischen Gelände, gerade wenn es verblockt ist dann halt nach den Erfordernissen und beim Umsetzen in Spitzkehren habe ich eigentlich immer den kurvenäußeren Fuß vorne, das ist in jedem Fall besser.

Alles in allem ist der Schokofuß eher hinderlich und sollte meiner Meinung nach abtrainiert werden!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Umsetzen in Spitzkehren habe ich eigentlich immer den kurvenäußeren Fuß vorne, das ist in jedem Fall besser.
> 
> Alles in allem ist der Schokofuß eher hinderlich und sollte meiner Meinung nach abtrainiert werden!


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Ironische_Made (26. Januar 2021)

Bei der Überschrift dachte ich für einen kurzen Moment, es geht hier wirklich um was wichtiges.....
Für Schokolade stehe ich sogar manchmal nachts auf....






Aber dann ist es doch wieder nur ein Fahrtechnikthema.....Also gut, mein rechter Fuß ist immer vorne. Dachte immer das ist der Starke. 
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.....also ich hab mir noch nie groß Gedanken darüber gemacht. Aber ich fahr auch nicht so krasses Zeug bis jetzt. Aber Parallelen zum Schifahren, hat mir mal jemand erzählt, gibt es schon, oder?


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Ironische_Made Also betreffs Schokolade im Allgemeinen pflichte ich dir auf jeden Fall bei. Deshalb auch Zähneputzen mit der starken Hand, gell!

Und bezüglich Skifahrtechnik vs. MTB-Fahrtechnik...da machst am besten einen eigenen Thread hier auf


----------



## alteoma301 (26. Januar 2021)

Ich stelle mir grad vor, dass alle hier, die immer mit dem selben fuss hinten fahren, ein mega kräftiges bein und ein streichholzbein haben. 🤣
Bin im dezember mit ein paar jungs im Urlaub ein paar schwere felsige downhills gefahren. die jungs mussten immer wieder anhalten, weil ihnen die beine so gebrannt haben. Auf meine Frage, warum sie nicht einfach nen Fusswechsel machen, um das hintere stark belastete Bein zu wechseln, haben nur alle ungläubig geguckt. So ist mir erst nach 2,5 jahren mtb erfahrung aufgefallen, dass die meissten absolut keinen fusswechsel durchführen (können).
Ich selbst bin eindeutig rechtsfüßer, übe aber alle tricks sowohl mit rechts als auch mit links. Genauso auch im Gelände. Ich finde, dass das vorteilhaft ist. Einen fussball würde ich vermutlich mit links nicht mal treffen...


----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grad vor, dass alle hier, die immer mit dem selben fuss hinten fahren, ein mega kräftiges bein und ein streichholzbein haben.


----------



## Ironische_Made (26. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


>


Ok.....darf ich lösen?   Tennis


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


>



Also meine Beine sind unterschiedlich kräftig und zwar an unterschiedlichen Stellen (hängt aber zumindest im Sommer sicher mehr am Skaten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (26. Januar 2021)

Ironische_Made schrieb:


> Ok.....darf ich lösen?   Tennis


Die spinnen die Maden!


----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2021)

Ironische_Made schrieb:


> Ok.....darf ich lösen?   Tennis


nah dran... speerwurf.


----------



## Ironische_Made (26. Januar 2021)

An "Speer" oder "Lanze" könnt es natürlich auch liegen.....


----------



## mr.fish (26. Januar 2021)

Mein starker Fuß ist rechts, der ist auch immer vorne, sei es auf dem Bike, beim Snowboarden oder Skateboarden. Ich spiele zwar fast nie Fußball, aber würde da auch eher mit rechts schießen. 
Ich glaube es gab bei Pinkbike vor kurzem erst eine ähnliche Umfrage. Kurven technisch gehen bei mir Rechtskurven auch deutlich besser, was ich aber eigentlich nur am Reifen sehe.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> dass die meissten absolut keinen fusswechsel durchführen (können)


Ja ich denke auch dass Variabilität auf dem Bike ne gute Sache ist. Keine absolut festgelegte Fußposition ist sicher ein Plus.

Über einen Fuß mehr Kraft einleiten als über den anderen geht natürlich nicht, da ja die Kurbel drehbar gelagert ist. Das das hintere Bein mehr Arbeit leistet ist jedoch auch mein Eindruck.

Das hier etliche sich wohl fühlen wenn der starke Fuß vorne steht bestärkt mich in dem Eindruck, dass es ohnehin nur um gelernte Bewegungsmuster geht.

Ich bin ja ein Verfechter des Fußwechsels v.a. für Spitzkehren. Beim Antrainieren hab ich mir nach und nach auch für den schwachen Fuß Präzision erworben. Hat sich gelohnt für mich...und ich werde versuchen das noch weiter auszubauen 👍


----------



## alleyoop (26. Januar 2021)

Wie beim Snowboarden - regular. Also linker Fuß vorne = "Standfuß", rechter hinten = "Lenkfuß". Dementsprechend fällt mir alles, was "nach rechts dreht" leichter. Früher aufm Board 720° oder aufm BMX 360°, heute halt vor allem Spitzkehrenstoppies. Hm, irgendwie seh ich da einen Abwärtstrend, grr.. 😫😭😂


----------



## mad raven (26. Januar 2021)

Da ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher war  habe ich heute den "Schubstest" nochmal gemacht. Ergebnis: rechtes Bein kommt vor, Also rechts ist (wie vermutet das "starke" Bein.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

Ja ich finde ja auch dass der hintere Fuß auf dem Bike der Lenkfuß ist. Deswegen fühle ich mich mit dem starken Fuß hinten wohl.


----------



## Sespri (26. Januar 2021)

Angeregt durch diesen Beitrag werde ich meine täglichen 15 min. Training auf meinem neu erworbenen Trial Gerät um diese Übung ergänzen. Also Trackstand mit linken Fuss vorne ging, war aber übel ungewohnt. Hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl rechts ins Leere zu fallen und Gewichtsmässig nicht in der Balance zu sein.

Das kurveninnere Pedal hoch zu nehmen, fällt mir hingegen überhaupt nicht schwer. Da ist absolut kein Unterschied von li. zu re. und passiert automatisch. Auch beim Motorradfahren habe ich keine bevorzugte Seite, wie man von interessierten Kreisen zuweilen hört. Da geht beides absolut gleich sicher.

Einzig beim Fahrrad, wenn die Pedale waagrecht sind, muss der rechte Fuss vorne sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (26. Januar 2021)

@Sespri Ja was Ungewohntes üben ist immer eine gute Idee


----------



## scratch_a (26. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir ging am Anfang beim Umsetzen auch die Richtung besser, in die der hintere Fuß rüberdrücken kann.
> Für die andere Richtung geholfen hat mir aber nicht, den Fuß zu wechseln (mag ich nicht, s.o.), sondern mir abzugewöhnen, das Heck mit dem Fuß rüber zu drücken. Seitdem gehen beide Richtungen besser



An der Stelle stehe ich immer noch 
Ich übe zwar schon, dass ich die Kurbelstellung beibehalte und da auch immer wieder mal mit dem anderen Fuß vorne, aber bisher klappt es meist am Besten, wenn der kurveninnere Fuß hinten ist. Ich wechsel dann sogar relativ unbewusst die Kurbelstellung, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.

Ansonsten fühle ich mich meist wohler, wenn mein rechter Schokofuß vorne ist, wechsel allerdings häufig den Fuß. 
Da ich aber keinen richtigen Bunnyhop, Manual, Wheelie, etc. kann, spielt es bei mir auch nicht so die Rolle, welcher Fuß vorne ist 😩 Aber wenn ich z.B. Wheelie übe, dann brauche ich meist auch meinen rechten Fuß vorne zum Kick. Mit links bin ich da viel zu träge und das Rad kommt entweder gar nicht hoch oder noch unkontrollierter als mit dem rechten Fuß.


----------



## mad raven (26. Januar 2021)

ich bin auch noch sehr verwirrt  davon wieviele hier Schokofuß hinten fahren. Ich habe mich jetzt durch einige YT Videos (engl. und deutsch) geguckt sowie etwas gegooglt. Ergebnis: Immer heißt es: dominant leg forward.
Ausser für einen starken ersten Pedaldruck fällt mir aber kein gutes Argument dafür ein (fühlt sich komisch an ist kein Argument ). Anderseits würde ich behaupten, mit dem hinterem Bein (seitlich) zu drücken, z.B. Kurven, ist eher ein Zeichen von schlechter Technik da diese Bewegung aus der Hüfte kommen sollte.

Andere Sportarten scheinen da uneinheitlich zu sein. Spontan habe ich was zu Badminton (dominant vorne) und Volleyball (hinten) gefunden.
Vermutung: es hängt mit der unterschiedlichen Feldgröße + Schläger zusammen. Beim VB muss man eher ganze/mehrere Schritte zurücklegen insofern ist es sinnvoll mit dem dominanten anzufangen. (normalerweise macht man den ersten Schritt mit dem hinterem Bein).

Ich habe Lees Buch noch mal durchgeschaut. Die einzige Stelle wo er auf das "power Pedal" ist beim Pedal Hop: Vorne für mehr Power.

edit:








						Pinkbike Poll: Which Foot Do You Ride With Forward? - Pinkbike
					

Asking the important questions.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



ich glaube die wurde oben schon mal erwähnt


----------



## maddn11 (26. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich übe zwar schon, dass ich die Kurbelstellung beibehalte und da auch immer wieder mal mit dem anderen Fuß vorne, aber bisher klappt es meist am Besten, wenn der kurveninnere Fuß hinten ist. Ich wechsel dann sogar relativ unbewusst die Kurbelstellung, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.


Wenn der kurveninnere Fuß hinten ist, hat man im steilen Gelände (auch beim Umsetzen) und bei ordentlicher Schräglage den immensen Vorteil, bei der ersten halben Kurbelumdrehung (mit dem kurvenäußeren Pedal) nicht aufzusetzen....


----------



## trialsrookie (26. Januar 2021)

Sehr interessantes Thema. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Schokofuß hinten sein würde. Meine Annahme war, wie beim Boarden Schokofuß vorne. Bei mir Goofy. Da sieht man wieder, in welch kleinen Box man oft sitzt...


----------



## k0p3 (26. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> ch habe mich jetzt durch einige YT Videos (engl. und deutsch) geguckt sowie etwas gegooglt. Ergebnis: Immer heißt es: dominant leg forward.



Endlich mal was richtig gemacht, ohne Ahnung davon zu haben. 😄


Der rechter starke Fuß ist bei mir vorne, beim Snowboard hinten und der Fußball wird auch mit rechts getreten. Schienbeine natürlich ebenfalls mit rechts,obwohl ich die Dinger aber auch schon mit links getroffen habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (27. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Immer heißt es: dominant leg forward.
> Ausser für einen starken ersten Pedaldruck fällt mir aber kein gutes Argument dafür ein (fühlt sich komisch an ist kein Argument ).


Ich finde das "komische Anfühlen" ist das einzige Argument und Grund der Überlegung! Deshalb hat man ja seine bevorzugte Fahrstellung, auf der es einem wohl ist. Deine Antworten zielen doch auch in diese Richtung.

Wohlgemerkt, ich rede ausschliesslich von der Geradeausfahrt mit parallelen Pedalen, wo ich genug Zeit habe mir die Position auszusuchen. Da sehe ich absolut keinen Grund mir das Leben schwer zu machen. Heisst nicht, dass ich nicht wechsle, wenn es die Situation erfordert (Kurve, grosser Stein, Wurzel im Weg usw.). Das aber nur so lange, bis die Sache bereinigt ist. Dass sich einige hiermit schwertun, überrascht mich auch.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (27. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Weil...
> 
> ... jetzt mit Umfrage!
> 
> @Trav hast du da einen Link dazu?











						Do you ride Regular or Goofy?
					

When I was riding yesterday it dawned on me that I favor the Regular footed position on my bike, with my left foot/crank in the forward position, as opposed to the right being forward, when leveling out the cranks during portions of the ride when I do not pedal.  What do you favor when you level...




					www.mtbr.com
				



(ich seh gerade, der thread war uralt, keinen plan wieso der bei mir ganz oben stand 😅)

fürs schienbeintreten braucht es wohl kaum präzision.
aber ja, ich bin linkshänder und linksfüsser.

ich fand es irgendwann mal gemein gegenüber meines rechten fusses, dass ich immer den linken bevorzuge.
daher darf er nun vorne fahren.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (27. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich übe zwar schon, dass ich die Kurbelstellung beibehalte


Wieso das denn?


scratch_a schrieb:


> bisher klappt es meist am Besten, wenn der kurveninnere Fuß hinten


Eben. Pflichte da auch @maddn11 bei!


scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich wechsel dann sogar relativ unbewusst die Kurbelstellung, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.


👍 


mad raven schrieb:


> Immer heißt es: dominant leg forward.
> Ausser für einen starken ersten Pedaldruck fällt mir aber kein gutes Argument dafür ein


Mir auch nicht...


mad raven schrieb:


> Anderseits würde ich behaupten, mit dem hinterem Bein (seitlich) zu drücken, z.B. Kurven, ist eher ein Zeichen von schlechter Technik


Also das mit dem Drücken ist sicher ein grob vereinfachtes Bild. Ich wüsste nicht, wo reines Drücken irgendwas bringen würde. Woher soll der Druck auch kommen? Es geht immer um Aktion und Reaktion.
Es geht nichts ohne Vorspannung, Schwung holen und Entlasten. Und genau dabei nehme ich z.b. gerne mit dem hinteren Fuß mein Hinterrad entlastet und schwingend in der Kurveneinfahrt mit in die Highline.


k0p3 schrieb:


> Endlich mal was richtig gemacht, ohne Ahnung davon zu haben. 😄


Gibt's da ein Richtig und ein Falsch? Ich weiß nicht so recht. Gut und Besser gibt's sicher. Und es ist bestimmt umso besser, je mehr Bewegungen man in beide Richtungen unabhängig von der Pedalstellung präzise, schnell und kraftvoll ausführen kann.


----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Gibt's da ein Richtig und ein Falsch? Ich weiß nicht so recht



Keine Ahnung, da musst die Profis fragen.  

Bin aber ganz bei Dir. Trainiere auch seit längerem beim Fahren die Fußstellung zu variieren. Weil Radfahren ja eine dynamische, mit sich ständig ändernden Situationen ist, kann eine gewisse Flexibilität des Fahrers nicht von Nachteil sein. 
Ich denke auch, dass mich das inzwischen im steileren Gelände auch etwas sicherer fahren lässt.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?



Gegenfrage: warum denn nicht? 

Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Vorteil darin auf regulärer Basis ständig den Fuß zu wechseln. Macht Sinn wenn es mal irgendwo ziemlich eng ist und man in einer Position eher hängen bleiben könnte als in einer anderen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Normale Fahraktionen (Offcamber-Kurven mal außen vor) gelingen mir jedoch in beide Richtungen mit der Standard-Fußposition gleich gut.
Nachteile von regelmäßiger Fußwechselei seh ich dafür massig: Es beansprucht Aufmerksamkeit die ich für anderes besser verwenden könnte. Während ich die Kurbelstellung wechsle, habe ich eine Sekunde lang weniger Kontrolle. Dasselbe dann nach der Kurve oder Aktion wieder in die andere Richtung zurück, nächste Sekunde verloren. Und ich muss jedes Mal mit dem Pedal am tiefesten Punkt vorbei, was wiederum die Gefahr von Hängenbleiben bedeutet. Und wenns ganz blöd läuft ist dann auch noch meine Kette weg, besonders wenn der Antrieb ordentlich versifft ist und ich den Wechsel über rückwärtskurbeln erledige.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (27. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Nachteile von regelmäßiger Fußwechselei seh ich dafür massig: Es beansprucht Aufmerksamkeit die ich für anderes besser verwenden könnte.


Bei mir ist es oft einfach die Frage, wann ich das Pedalieren unterbreche. Je nach dem ist der eine oder der andere Fuß vorne.

Klar gerade in Passagen, in denen man kein Pedal mehr durch die 6 Uhr Position bekommt zahlt es sich aus, wenn man den anstehenden Move aus der gerade anliegenden Pedalstellung heraus beherrscht.

Und ansonsten: Alles Übungssache


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es oft einfach die Frage, wann ich das Pedalieren unterbreche. Je nach dem ist der eine oder der andere Fuß vorne.



Ach so, du redest von Aktionen im Flachen oder Uphill. Dann war das ein Missverständnis. Hatte das jetzt so verstanden, dass du dazu rätst, beim Runterfahren (also ohne Pedalieren) regelmäßig die Pedalstellung zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (27. Januar 2021)

@scylla Sicher, auch beim Runterfahren passe ich die Pedalstellung an. Das passiert beim Anbremsen der Kurven. Das hab ich hier viel. Hangschrägfahrt mit Tempo, hartes Bremsen, Kehre.

Kurven die ich einfach so durchziehen kann fahre ich in der aktuellen Stellung, bevorzugt links, also Schokolade hinten.

Beim Gestolpere ist es natürlich ganz stark situativ. Aus dem Stillstand heraus das HR um 180 Grad zu versetzen geht einfach wesentlich besser mit innerem Fuß hinten. Die Frage ist halt, ob man das Manöver vorher so fahren konnte, dass das in diesem Augenblick dann möglich ist.


----------



## mad raven (27. Januar 2021)

Vorweg:  bevor es zur Verwirrung kommt: Ich rede nur von bergab. und auch hier nicht von Extremsituationen (um Probleme wie in den anderen Threads zu vermeiden )



Sespri schrieb:


> Ich finde das "komische Anfühlen" ist das einzige Argument und Grund der Überlegung!


Zwei Punkte hierzu: 
1. Ich hatte eher überlegt, was der Grund dafür ist, dass es immer so vermittelt  wird.
2. Ja, das Argument sehe ich ein. Wobei ich dann fragen würde, ob es sicher das dominante Bein ist.



MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Drücken ist sicher ein grob vereinfachtes Bild. Ich wüsste nicht, wo reines Drücken irgendwas bringen würde. Woher soll der Druck auch kommen? Es geht immer um Aktion und Reaktion.
> Es geht nichts ohne Vorspannung, Schwung holen und Entlasten. Und genau dabei nehme ich z.b. gerne mit dem hinteren Fuß mein Hinterrad entlastet und schwingend in der Kurveneinfahrt mit in die Highline.


Was ich sicher sehe, ist dass der Druck durch die Beine in die Pedale muss. Ich weiß nicht ob es Haarspalterei ist, aber _für mich_  ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich das Gewicht auf einen Fuß verlager, oder aktiv aus dem Bein Druck gebe.

Hier wird ganz gut erklärt was ich mit dem Unterschied meine:


Spoiler: YT Video













MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?


Mehr Kontrolle.  Imho gerade auf schnellen oder ruppigen Trails kann es besser sein nicht zu wechseln.


scylla schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Vorteil darin auf regulärer Basis ständig den Fuß zu wechseln. Macht Sinn wenn es mal irgendwo ziemlich eng ist und man in einer Position eher hängen bleiben könnte als in einer anderen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel


Full Ack. Bei einer guten Hüftposition/Hüftbeugung sollten eigentlich sogar Ermüdungserscheinungen keine (allzugroße)  Rolle spielen. oder zumindest bei gleich kräftigen Beinen nicht sehr unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## alteoma301 (27. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Und wenns ganz blöd läuft ist dann auch noch meine Kette weg, besonders wenn der Antrieb ordentlich versifft ist und ich den Wechsel über rückwärtskurbeln erledige.


kommt scheinbar sehr aufs bike an. das problem hatte ich noch nie. das kann aber jeder an seinem bike selbst am besten einschätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (27. Januar 2021)

Interessantes Thema, kommt immer mal wieder auf wenn man mit anderen Leuten zusammen fährt.

Bei mir ist es seit kleinauf folgendermaßen:

Rechtshänder (Schreiben, Werfen, Zähneputzen, alles)
Rechter Fuß motorisch besser (?; Fußball: Dribbling, Schießen, Ball hochhalten), *aber*
Linker Fuß bzw. linkes Bein Sprungbein (Handball Absprung mit Links, Wurf mit rechts, wie bei geschätzt 95% aller Handballer, die mir begegnet sind)

Also wäre mein Schokoladenfuß der Rechte? Mein kräftigerer Fuß ist dennoch mein linker, bzw. das linke Bein, mein Sprungbein.

Beim Snowboarden fahre ich auch "regular", also linker Fuße vorne, rechter hinten.

Beim Mountainbiken fahre ich mit dem rechten Fuß vorne, ohne dass ich mir darüber viele Gedanken gemacht hätte. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Sinn macht es eigentlich, den kräftigen Fuß (links) vorne zu haben und den motorisch besseren Fuß (rechts) hinten zu haben. Allerdings kann man auf dem MTB ja nicht wirklich mit einem Fuß kräftiger abdrücken als mit dem anderen, da sich die Kurbel ja immer die Waage hält.

Ich denke ich probiere beides demnächst nochmal aus. Vielleicht fühlt sich die andere Fußstellung erstmal komisch an, aber das ist wahrscheinlich erstmal viel Gewohnheit. Beim Snowboarden habe ich auch irgendwann mal angefangen, gezielt "goofie" zu fahren (falscher Fuß vorne) und das fühlt sich mittlerweile dramatisch besser an.
Eventuell befindet sich da noch ungeahntes Potential.


----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man auf dem MTB ja nicht wirklich mit einem Fuß kräftiger abdrücken als mit dem anderen, da sich die Kurbel ja immer die Waage hält.



Mit Ausnahme des Manuals.
Um das sinkende Vorderrad wieder nach oben zu bekommen, muss ich mit dem hinteren Fuß Druck auf die Pedale ausüben. Der Vordere Fuß hält da im Prinzip nur gegen.


----------



## mad raven (27. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme des Manuals.
> Um das sinkende Vorderrad wieder nach oben zu bekommen, muss ich mit dem hinteren Fuß Druck auf die Pedale ausüben. Der Vordere Fuß hält da im Prinzip nur gegen.


würde nicht so ganz stehen lassen. man muss von hinten  das HR wieder weiter "unter sich durch" schieben. Das geht mit dem hinterem Fuß sicher etwas einfacher., aber ist nicht abhängig davon welchen Fuß ich nehme.


----------



## zoltaaaan (27. Januar 2021)

Achtung, graue Theorie:
Die Pedale sind wie eine Wippe mit gleich langen Hebeln. Angenommen, ich mache keinen Pedalkick, also setze keine Kraft über den Antrieb ab (der Freilauf "greift nicht"), dann kann ich kein Drehmoment über die Kurbeln abgeben, sondern nur eine Kraft, die durch das Tretlager geht.

Egal in welche Richtung die Kraft geht, solange die Kraft mittig durch das Tretlager geht, sind die Hebelarme der Pedale immer gleich lang. Egal ob die in 90° zur Kraft stehen oder weniger.

Dadurch dass die Pedale dann mittig gelagert sind, kann die Kraft in beiden Füßen nur gleich groß sein.

"Druck ausüben" und "dagegenhalten" sind einfach nur zwei unterschiedliche Beschreibungen dafür, dass man Kraft ausübt. Die Kraft ist halt bei beiden Füßen gleich. Klar, man kann mit einem Bein "aktiv" oder "passiv" Kraft ausüben, das meintest du wahrscheinlich. Aber die Kraft in beiden Beinen sollte (theoretisch) immer gleich sein.

Edit: (Habe die Schlussfolgerung vergessen)
Also die Kraft auf beiden Pedalen sollte gleich groß sein, egal ob du mit dem vorderen, hinteren oder beiden "aktiv" Druck ausübst. Von daher sollte es dem Fahrrad egal sein, welches dein aktives und welches dein passives Bein ist.
Die Größe und Richtung der Kraft, die auf das Tretlager wirkt, ist entscheidend dafür was dein Rad macht.
--> Hoffentlich unter dir nach vorne flutschen und das Vorderrad im Manual wieder hochbewegen


----------



## Sespri (27. Januar 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Beim Snowboarden habe ich auch irgendwann mal angefangen, gezielt "goofie" zu fahren (falscher Fuß vorne) und das fühlt sich mittlerweile dramatisch besser an.


Das hingegen erstaunt mich, weil ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass das eine rein intuitive Sache ist. Wie erwähnt habe ich den rechten Fuss vorne, würde aber beim Handball auch ganz klar links abdrücken. Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung und es ist mir letztlich egal. Da ist für mich kein Fuss/Bein stärker/besser - es ist einfach so und es passt. Auch die parallele Fussstellung durch die S-Kurve wie im Video praktiziere ich - und vermutlich der Grossteil der Leser - genau gleich, sofern nichts Gröberes im Weg liegt, wo eine Kollision absehbar ist.        

Ein interessantes Thema ist es in der Tat. Aber einzig um mal am Stammtisch oder hier im Forum darüber zu reden, oder als Anregung wie für mich, die Sache im Trial Training als neuen Impuls einzubauen. 

Nur wenn ich an meinem persönlichen Grenzbereich über einen Rockgarden rumple und alles nur noch doppelt sehe, werde ich einen Teufel tun, irgendwelche Fussexperimente durchzuführen...


----------



## mad raven (27. Januar 2021)

@Sespri Ich glaube du musst aufpassen nicht zwei Dinge zu vermischen. Im Eingangspost hat @MTB_Daniel den Schokofuß als den mit der besseren Koordination definiert. Welcher stärker ist ist insofern (in diesem Fall) egal.
Von wegen Handball habe ich eine Vermutung, auch wenn diese motiviert ist durch mein Volleyball, ich aber davon aus gehe, dass der Grundgedanke übertragbar ist da es in beiden Fällen (Hand-/Volleyball) um maximale Kraft im starken Arm geht.

Ich zitiere mal:


> Bei *Rechtshändern* erfolgt der letzte Auftaktschritt mit links, das rechte Bein stemmt ein und der linke Fuß wird leicht eingedreht vor den Stemmfuß gesetzt. So ist gewährleistet, dass der Oberkörper aufgedreht werden kann[...]


Für Linkshänder natürlich andersherum.  Darum ist es egal welches Bein nun das dominante ist, da der Fokus auf dem Arm/Hand liegt.
Ob Schlag oder Wurf sollte hierbei meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar sein, da die "Aufgabe" des Arms ähnlich ist.
Beim biken kann ich mir solche einseitig Belastungen der Arme jedoch nicht vorstellen, da doch die meisten Bewegungen durch die Hüfte bzw das Verlagern des Körperschwerpunktes eingeleitet werden.


----------



## Sespri (27. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> @Sespri Ich glaube du musst aufpassen nicht zwei Dinge zu vermischen. Im Eingangspost hat @MTB_Daniel den Schokofuß als den mit der besseren Koordination definiert. Welcher stärker ist ist insofern (in diesem Fall) egal.


Ja, ich weiss, es wurde hier häufig von stärkerem Fuss gesprochen. Ich meinte aber in jedem Fall den mit der besseren Koordination. 

Ich bin Rechtshänder und wenn ich deine zitierten Definiton richtig verstehe, drücke ich mich letztlich mit dem linken Fuss in die Höhe. Beim Fosbury Flop im Hochsprung genau gleich. Von rechts anlaufen, mit dem linken Fuss abstossen und drüber. Gerade auf eine Mauer zurennen und drüber - ganz klar links abstossen. Auf dem Bike stehen, ganz klar mit recht vorne. Da muss ich bei allem keine Milisekunde nachdenken.

Jetzt bitte nicht lachen. Es gibt im Freestyle ein Manöver Names "Nac Nac", welches ich schon auf Youtube gesehen habe. Beim Ansehen stellt man sich das Gezeigte so vor, wie man es selber machen würde. Und da wäre für mich keine Frage - sollte ich in die höchst unwahrscheinliche Lage geraten das Kunststück vorführen zu müssen - , dass der linke Fuss auf dem Pedal bleiben würde. Beim normalen Fahren ist es mir wiederum egal welches Pedal gerade unten ist - sofern man überhaupt so fährt.

Irgendwie komisch das Ganze - vielleicht stimmt was nicht mit mir...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Achtung, graue Theorie:
> Die Pedale sind wie eine Wippe mit gleich langen Hebeln. Angenommen, ich mache keinen Pedalkick, also setze keine Kraft über den Antrieb ab (der Freilauf "greift nicht"), dann kann ich kein Drehmoment über die Kurbeln abgeben, sondern nur eine Kraft, die durch das Tretlager geht.
> 
> Egal in welche Richtung die Kraft geht, solange die Kraft mittig durch das Tretlager geht, sind die Hebelarme der Pedale immer gleich lang. Egal ob die in 90° zur Kraft stehen oder weniger.
> ...


Sauber erklärt.
Alles andere findet im kopf statt. Auf welchen fuß konzentriere ich mich? Den nehme ich als aktiv wahr und glaube, die aktion (allein) mit ihm durchzuführen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2021)

Das beispiel mit den ballsportarten ist erhellend für das problem. Die unsymmetrie der koordinativen fähigkeiten führt dazu, dass es rechts- und linksaußen gibt. Das bedeutet, dass die eine koordination nicht so gut zur anderen seite passt.
Man kann jetzt hergehen und die koordination spiegelbildlich trainieren. Ich mach das immer mal interessenhalber mit den verschiedensten tätigkeiten. Für mtbler ist gespiegelte ausführung des zähneputzens durchaus sinnvoll. Wenn man sich das schlüsselbein passend gebrochen hat, geht rechts zumindest in den ersten tagen nichts mehr. Man kann dabei auch erfahren, wielange es dauert, soetwas zu lernen, bis es intuitv sitzt (z.b. links fangen).
Beim biken gibt es aber *rechts*- *und *- *links*kurven meist *gleich häufig*. Deswegen sollten beide optimal gefahren werden können. Und wenn man es intuitiv drauf hat, wird man keine zeit  bewusst aufwenden, um zur anderen ausführung zu wechseln, sondern es einfach tun. Etwas anders ist das in der trainingsphase. Dass weite kurven oder starke anlieger kaum das problem sind, liegt auf der hand. Ganz anders ist das bei engen und steilen spitzkehren und störenden zutaten.
Ich packe das ganze ziemlich genauso an, wie es @MTB_Daniel beschrieben hat. Das bringt viel sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

Die Theorie des Kräftegleichgewichts ist mir natürlich ein Begriff und die gilt auch bei mir. 

Im Prinzip schrieb ich nur vom aktiven Impuls, den es zum Vorderrad anheben braucht. Der kommt beim Manual, zumindest bei mir, vom hinteren Pedal und ich nenne es mal die einleitende Kraft. Das eher passive vordere Pedale stellt das Kräftegleichgewicht mit kurzer Verzögerung wieder her und das Vorderrad hebt sich dadurch dann (hoffentlich) wieder. 

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das beidseitig mit aktivem Pedaldruck zu schaffen. Aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich gut im Manual. Nach max 50m habe ich beidseitig nur noch passiven Pedaldruck und das Vorderrad ist wieder unten.  😅


----------



## zoltaaaan (27. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> (...)
> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das beidseitig mit aktivem Pedaldruck zu schaffen. Aber ich bin auch *nicht wirklich gut im Manual*. Nach *max 50m* habe ich beidseitig nur noch passiven Pedaldruck und das Vorderrad ist wieder unten. 😅


Okay, ich melde mich mal erst wieder zu Wort, wenn ich mehr als 5 m schaffe


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das beidseitig mit aktivem Pedaldruck zu schaffen. Aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich gut im Manual. Nach max 50m habe ich beidseitig nur noch passiven Pedaldruck und das Vorderrad ist wieder unten.  😅


Das ist interessant. Wenn ich videos von manuals anschaue, erkenne stets eine synchrone bewegung der beine, um den schwerpunkt zu verlagern. Offenbar funktioniert das wie master-slave betrieb.


----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

Keine Gewähr dafür, dass das richtig ist, wie ich das mache, oder ob es mit anderer Technik vielleicht einfacher geht. Bei mir ist es momentan noch eher einer mit teilweise schleifender Bremse. Also ein Schweine-Manual?  Aber da arbeite ich noch hartnäckig dran, das möglichst zu minimieren.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Beim Manual übernimmt mein Schokoladenfuss am vorderen Pedal eher die passive Aufgabe. Seltsamerweise...


----------



## k0p3 (27. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> master-slave


Ja, genau.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das beispiel mit den ballsportarten ist erhellend für das problem. Die unsymmetrie der koordinativen fähigkeiten führt dazu, dass es rechts- und linksaußen gibt. Das bedeutet, dass die eine koordination nicht so gut zur anderen seite passt.
> Man kann jetzt hergehen und die koordination spiegelbildlich trainieren. Ich mach das immer mal interessenhalber mit den verschiedensten tätigkeiten. Für mtbler ist gespiegelte ausführung des zähneputzens durchaus sinnvoll. Wenn man sich das schlüsselbein passend gebrochen hat, geht rechts zumindest in den ersten tagen nichts mehr. Man kann dabei auch erfahren, wielange es dauert, soetwas zu lernen, bis es intuitv sitzt (z.b. links fangen).
> Beim biken gibt es aber *rechts*- *und *- *links*kurven meist *gleich häufig*. Deswegen sollten beide optimal gefahren werden können. Und wenn man es intuitiv drauf hat, wird man keine zeit  bewusst aufwenden, um zur anderen ausführung zu wechseln, sondern es einfach tun. Etwas anders ist das in der trainingsphase. Dass weite kurven oder starke anlieger kaum das problem sind, liegt auf der hand. Ganz anders ist das bei engen und steilen spitzkehren und störenden zutaten.
> Ich packe das ganze ziemlich genauso an, wie es @MTB_Daniel beschrieben hat. Das bringt viel sicherheit.



+1 
Aus der Fussballzeit kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das jeder Rechtsfuss auch mit dem linken Fuss anständig den Ball spielen kann. Das bedarf aber echt viel konsequentes Training ( war zumindest bei mir so ) Deswegen sind die meisten Pros ja beidfüssig. Einen stärkeren hat man aber immer.

Bei Snowboard bin ich z.B. Goofy, ( also rechts vorne ). Ich glaube das ist auch manchmal intuitiv je nach Sportart.

Beim biken z.B. stehe ich immer mit dem kurvenäusseren Fuss vorne. Ich bin autodidakt und hab mir das Umsetzen selbst beigebracht. Das hab ich mir irgendwie angewöhnt immer abwechselnd den Fuss vorne zu haben was mich schonmal bei kurz aufeinander folgenden Spitzkehren vor Probleme stellt. Denke da ist noch viel Luft nach oben  Schokofuss hab ich eigentlich keinen, wenns gerade runter geht stehe ich meist mit dem rechten vorne, anders rum hab ich aber auch eine Probleme. Hab eher "Schokoseite" bei Kurven, irgendwie klappt das umsetzen bei Linkskehren flüssiger/besser als bei rechtskehren. Arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sauber erklärt.
> Alles andere findet im kopf statt. Auf welchen fuß konzentriere ich mich? Den nehme ich als aktiv wahr und glaube, die aktion (allein) mit ihm durchzuführen.


Das findet eben nicht im Kopf statt, sondern ist eine intuitive Sache. Und ich sehe nicht ein, warum das falsch sein sollte. Ich sage nicht, dass es mit dem anderen Fuss nicht geht, aber wenn es mir grundsätzlich nicht wohl dabei ist, lasse ich es ausserhalb des Trainings bleiben. 


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt hergehen und die koordination spiegelbildlich trainieren. Ich mach das immer mal interessenhalber mit den verschiedensten tätigkeiten.


Ja, man kann das trainieren, wieso auch nicht. Wie schon einige Antworten früher gesagt, werde ich das in Trial Training einbauen. Einfach um meine koordinativen Fähigkeiten zu üben. Aber ich sehe echt nicht ein, warum ich auf der Piste im meinem persönlichen Grenzbereich anschliessend irgendwelche Fussexperimente veranstalten soll!

Und mal den einen oder anderen Fuss hängen zu lassen, wird wohl jeder einigermassen geübte MTB`ler hinkriegen. Wenn nicht, ist man noch schwer in den Anfängen des Sports.


----------



## alteoma301 (28. Januar 2021)

Warum auf dem parkplatz üben, um es dann nie mehr irl anzuwenden? Und ob man auf seinen hometrails immer im 'persönlichen grenzbereich' unterwegs ist? naja. für mich sind die Hometrails eher wohlfühlbereich. Da kennt man doch jeden Stein und jede Wurzel. Da kann man auch mal ein paar experimente machen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Das findet eben nicht im Kopf statt, sondern ist eine intuitive Sache. ...


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Warum auf dem parkplatz üben, um es dann nie mehr irl anzuwenden? Und ob man auf seinen hometrails immer im 'persönlichen grenzbereich' unterwegs ist? naja. für mich sind die Hometrails eher wohlfühlbereich. Da kennt man doch jeden Stein und jede Wurzel. Da kann man auch mal ein paar experimente machen.


Wieso auf dem Parkplatz üben? Wieso stellt man sich z.B. auf eine Slackline? Um Gleichgewicht und Körperspannung zu trainieren. Heisst ja nicht, dass ich dann anschliessend einbeinig auf dem Bike stehe. Und wer redet von Grenzbereich auf Hometrails? Im meinem Wohlfühlbereich kann ich durchaus was probieren. Nur wenn es eng wird, greift jeder von uns auf sein bewährtes Muster zurück, auf dem er sich sicher fühlt - da kann mir keiner was erzählen.  


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


>


Wieso  ? Wie oft liest man in Kaufberatungen, dass die Geometrie wohl die Basis ist, aber eine Probefahrt nicht ersetzt. Und wieso wohl? Weil man sich auf der einen Karre wohlfühlt und der anderen nicht und man sich das nicht unbedingt erklären kann. Da stelle ich auch keine wissenschaftliche Analyse auf und zerbreche mir den Kopf darüber.
Angeblich fährt ein Weltklasse Athlet wie Loic Bruni einen Rahmen, der nach allgemeinen Erkenntnissen eine Nummer zu klein ist. Offenbar passt ihm der Stuhl und er weiss vermutlich in letzter Konsequenz auch nicht warum. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es ihm auch sch...egal ist, solange er damit sein Können optimal abrufen kann und gewinnt. 

Mir scheint das ein Thread zu sein, wo man versucht Erklärungen auf die Goldwaage zu legen, wo es keine Erklärungen gibt...


----------



## zoltaaaan (28. Januar 2021)

Die Leute tauschen sich über ihre Erfahrungen aus.

Es kommt mir so vor als wenn du dich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlst. Das ist dann aber dein eigenes Problem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Das findet eben nicht im Kopf statt, sondern ist eine intuitive Sache. Und ich sehe nicht ein, warum das falsch sein sollte. Ich sage nicht, dass es mit dem anderen Fuss nicht geht, aber wenn es mir grundsätzlich nicht wohl dabei ist, lasse ich es ausserhalb des Trainings bleiben.  ...


Es ging um die empfindungen beim manual. Empfindungen finden im kopf statt,
Ich versuche zu verstehen, warum man nur einen fuß als aktiv *empfindet*, obwohl man beide füße sehr aktiv und koordiniert bewegt.






Wenn man genauer hinschaut, kommt die hauptbewegung aus der hüfte (oberschenkel). Die beine agieren danach entsprechen ihrer stellung relativ zum bike aber immer stark koordiniert.

Wenn du rein intuitiv fährst (hypothetisch!) kannst du überhaupt nichts beschreiben und erklären. Das nutzt uns dann auch wenig. Und tatsächlich ist der kopf auch in der lage, viel von dem auszublenden, was wir tun und oft wissen wir nicht, warum für uns für diese oder jene aktion entschieden haben. Unser explizites bewusstsein ist nur ein kleiner teil des ichs.


----------



## mad raven (28. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Wieso stellt man sich z.B. auf eine Slackline?


Weil's Spass macht  Gleichgewicht ist bei mir ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Aber die SL kann man sogar mal in der Mittagspause für 30 Minuten aufbauen.


Sespri schrieb:


> Wieso  ?


Weil er physikalisch gesehen recht hat. Wäre an einem Pedal der Druck größer würden die sich drehen. Ich glaube genau das kam in allen Threads die @Marc B erstellt hat auf. (und dieser ist ja eine Art Spin-Off).

Anderseits kann ich das  Argumentation mit "gefühlt mehr Druck auf das hintere Pedal bei Manual" verstehen. Ich habe es heute etwas versucht. Dadurch das der hintere Fuß eher unter der Hüfte ist, und ich in einer Art Wellenbewegung durch die Hüfte drücke, habe ich das  Gefühl "mehr hinten zu belasten".

Anderseits verstehe ich nicht warum manche so stark unterscheiden auf welchem Fuß das Gewicht ist. Bei mir ist das so gut es geht gleichveteilt auf beiden Pedalen. Wenn ich einen Unterschied merke, dann am ehesten, dass ein Bein (genauer Muskeln) mehr gedehnt oder beansprucht wird.
Anderseits habe ich das Gefühl unausbalanciert zu stehen falls ich mehr Gewicht auf einem der beiden Pedale habe. (@Oldie-Paul ich habe die Formulierung bewusst so gewählt weil ich mich dabei (natürlich) am Lenker festhalte bzw abstütze. Ohne diesen dritten Punkt würde ich nach vorne bzw. hinten kippen).


Nur hat das ganze mit dem Sahne/Schoko oder dominanten Bein nix mehr zu tun


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2021)

zoltaaaan schrieb:


> Die Leute tauschen sich über ihre Erfahrungen aus.
> 
> Es kommt mir so vor als wenn du dich hier persönlich angegriffen fühlst. Das ist dann aber dein eigenes Problem.


Ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht angegriffen. Ich verstehe nur manche Begründungen nicht und versuche meine Sichtweise darzulegen bzw. hoffe auf Antworten, die mir auch plausibel erscheinen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Anderseits habe ich das Gefühl unausbalanciert zu stehen falls ich mehr Gewicht auf einem der beiden Pedale habe. (@Oldie-Paul ich habe die Formulierung bewusst so gewählt weil ich mich dabei (natürlich) am Lenker festhalte bzw abstütze. Ohne diesen dritten Punkt würde ich nach vorne bzw. hinten kippen).


Oh kein problem. Diese unsymmetrie ist doch der grund, dessentwegen viele beim geradeaus bergab fahren das vordere bein müde fahren und deswegen dann den vorderen fuß wechseln.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (28. Januar 2021)

Also selbst wenn man den Körper zusätzlich über den Lenker stützt kann man nicht mit mehr Druck auf einem Pedal stehen als auf dem anderen es sei denn, es befindet sich am unteren Totpunkt.


Aber Mal was ganz anderes: Ich frag mich gerade warum beim Motorad die Fußrasten eigentlich genau gegenüber angebracht sind. Wie um alles in der Welt hat man da eigentlich Kontrolle über die Kiste wenn man nicht in einer leichten Schrittstellung ist 🤷‍♂️ 🤔 ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn du rein intuitiv fährst (hypothetisch!) kannst du überhaupt nichts beschreiben und erklären.


Ich glaube, jetzt nähern wir uns . Ich versuche die ganze Zeit zu erklären, dass ich mir eben NICHT erklären kann, warum der rechte Fuss bei mir vorne sein muss. Ich stehe auf`s Bike und es passt - das muss für mich reichen. Ich mache mir auch keine Gedanken darüber, warum ich Rechtshänder bin. Es wird eine neurologische und/oder physikalische Erklärung geben - das habe ich nie abgestritten. Nur hilft mir das beim Biken nicht. Die Eingangsfrage war, welches ist euer Schokofuss? Und der ist nunmal bei mir der rechts vorn. Und im Grenzbereich falle ich auf das Muster zurück, in welchem ich mich wohl fühle. Das hat einen neurologischen Grund, keine Frage. Für mich zählt in diesem Moment, dass meine Nerven mir die Impulse geben, die mich sicher durch den Rock Garden bringen.


mad raven schrieb:


> Weil's Spass macht  Gleichgewicht ist bei mir ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Aber die SL kann man sogar mal in der Mittagspause für 30 Minuten aufbauen.


Das ganz gewiss...


mad raven schrieb:


> Weil er physikalisch gesehen recht hat.


Habe ich nicht abgestritten - siehe Antwort oben.


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Aber Mal was ganz anderes: Ich frag mich gerade warum beim Motorad die Fußrasten eigentlich genau gegenüber angebracht sind. Wie um alles in der Welt hat man da eigentlich Kontrolle über die Kiste wenn man nicht in einer leichten Schrittstellung ist 🤷‍♂️ 🤔 ?!?


Auch hier, keine Ahnung warum! Ich nehme das als Gegeben zur Kenntnis. Wie schon von mir erwähnt, wenn beim MTB das linke oder rechte Pedal unten ist, habe ich kein bevorzugtes Bein (Analog zum Motorrad). Einzig in der Waagrechten ist es der Rechts. 

Man kann sich durchaus fragen, warum das so ist. Ausser es naht der Rock Garden...


----------



## MTB_Daniel (28. Januar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Auch hier, keine Ahnung warum! Ich nehme das als Gegeben zur Kenntnis.


Also das mit dem Motorrad sollte zu bedenken geben, dass Bikes "untenrum" schlicht nicht so gebaut sind wie sie gebaut sind um einen idealen Stand zu ermöglichen...sondern in erster Linie um treten zu können.

Das wohl so gut wie jeder einen bevorzugten Fuß, eine ebensolche Hand, wahrscheinlich eine ganze Körperseite und sicherlich eine bevorzugte Drehrichtung hat ist doch Konsens.

Viel ulkiger finde die ich, dass z b. @Sespri  und ich von außen besehen gleich auf dem Rad stehen. Linker Fuß hinten, rechter Fuß vorne...aaaaaaaber... aaaaaaaber... aaaaaaaber...

@Sespri  hat seinen guten Fuß vorne, ich hab meinen guten Fuß hinten.

Ich wiederhole mich: Nie nie nie hätte ich gedacht, dass man sich mit dem guten Fuß vorne auf dem Bike wohl fühlen kann.

Irre wie einem da doch die Gewöhnung was vorspielt.


----------



## mad raven (28. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Das wohl so gut wie jeder einen bevorzugten Fuß, eine ebensolche Hand, wahrscheinlich eine ganze Körperseite und sicherlich eine bevorzugte Drehrichtung hat ist doch Konsens.


Mit der Körperseite wäre ich vorsichtig. Hand und Fuß müssen ja eben nicht identisch sein. Auge ist auch noch so ein Kandidat der gerne übersehen wird. 
Faustregel die ich da kenne: Das Auge mit dem man durch eine Kamera oder Fernrohr guckt, Ist das "dominante". Oder das wenn man spontan ein Auge schließen soll welches offen bleibt.

Wäre bei mir das rechte Auge. Bevorzugte Drehrichtung: Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.



MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Viel ulkiger finde die ich, dass z b. @Sespri und ich von außen besehen gleich auf dem Rad stehen. Linker Fuß hinten, rechter Fuß vorne...aaaaaaaber... aaaaaaaber... aaaaaaaber...
> 
> @Sespri hat seinen guten Fuß vorne, ich hab meinen guten Fuß hinten.


Bin da bei @Sespri Rechts und vorne. Wobei die Umfrage was das angeht ja sehr eindeutig ist.


----------



## JPS (29. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Mal was ganz anderes: Ich frag mich gerade warum beim Motorad die Fußrasten eigentlich genau gegenüber angebracht sind. Wie um alles in der Welt hat man da eigentlich Kontrolle über die Kiste wenn man nicht in einer leichten Schrittstellung ist 🤷‍♂️ 🤔 ?!?


TONI BOU & ANTOINE BUFFART - Episode 1 und Episode 2 schauen.

Toni Bou kann Beides.
Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Bin da bei @Sespri Rechts und vorne. Wobei die Umfrage was das angeht ja sehr eindeutig ist.


Ich werde es ausprobieren. Wobei es mir echt widerstrebt. Egal. Will ja variabler werden!

Und zum Auge: Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das linke ist bei mir das dominante/starke/...
Das führt bei mir sogar dazu, dass ich sogar den Kopf ganz leicht nach rechts gedreht halte. Die Sehschärfe ist auf beiden Augen gleich...

Haha...noch was zum Experimentieren!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

Was mir gerade noch kommt:

Wer kennt das auch, dass der Drift mit gebremstem Hinterrad auf Schotter (Schleuderbremsung) in eine Richtung besser geht/sich natürlicher anfühlt als in die andere?

Bei mir ist das der Drift linksrum, also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Dabei ist der linke (Schoko)Fuß innen hinten. Jedenfalls solange ich das kurveninnere Bein nicht ausstelle.

Bei euch Schoko-vorne-Fahrern würde mich echt interessieren: Driftet ihr bevorzugt in die Richtung des vorne stehenden Fußes? Also Schoko vorne rechts driftet bevorzugt nach rechts?


----------



## danimaniac (29. Januar 2021)

Hab links vorne und drifte lieber nach links. (Nehme dann aber auch gern den linken Fuß runter, das wäre auch mein stärkerer Fuß/Standbein/Sprungbein) An der Ampel nehm ich allerdings rechts runter, Antritt mit links ist einfach besser.
Besser koordiniert ist aber rechts...


----------



## aibeekey (29. Januar 2021)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber eine kritische Anmerkung zum "Schubs Test". Dieser ist meiner Erfahrung nach (ca. 5 Jahre in einem Sportgeschäft u.a. Verkauf Snowboards) für die Katz.
Die Leute wissen genau was gleich kommt und gehen dort nicht unvoreingenommen rein. Dementsprechend schafft man es auch, sich mit dem Fuß abzufangen, den man selbst für "den richtigen" hält (z.B. weil der Buddy so fährt, der einem Snowboarden beibringt. Oder weil "Regular" eben einfach besser klingt, als "Goofy" zu sein ). Zumal ist das abfangen keine komplexe Aufgabe, das kann man also mit beiden Haxn.

Was ich stattdessen immer gerne gemacht habe:
Einen ~1m² Werbeteppich umgedreht, so dass er leicht über den Boden gleiten kann. Dann die Leute gebeten, 1-2 Schritte Anlauf zu nehmen, und mit dem Teppich wie über eine Eisplatte zu rutschten. Dort steht dann auch ein Fuß vorne und genau der muss auch beim Snowboard nach vorne 
Und das entspricht dann bei mir persönlich auch dem Fuß, der bei den Pedalen vorne ist.

Diese Methode war versicherungstechnisch sicher hart am Limit und ich kann rückblickend vermutlich froh sein, dass sich nie jemand lang gemacht hat , aber ich halte sie für deutlich "sicherer" als den Schubs-Test, da man seinen Gleichgewichtssinn stärker braucht, um nicht auf der Nase zu landen und dadurch weniger bewusst eingreifen kann, als beim Abfangen nach dem Schubsen.

EDIT wegen Frage unten: fahre Flats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mit meinen Drifts i.d.R. v.a. dann besonders Happy wenn es mir gelingt, beide Füße auf den Pedalen zu lassen. Klappt öfter linksrum mit linkem Schokofuß hinten.

Ampel/anfahren im Trail: Rechter Fuß unten, erster Antritt mit dem linken Schokofuß.

Absteigen: nach links. Fahrrad dann rechts von mir.

Steigen denn die mit Schokoladenfuß rechts nach rechts ab?


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

marx. schrieb:


> Dort steht dann auch ein Fuß vorne und genau der muss auch beim Snowboard nach vorne


Tja witzig. Also beim schlittern auf Eis hab ich meinen linken Schokofuß vorne. Und der muss auf dem Bike bei mir dann nach hinten.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

Sagt mal seid ihr Schoko-vorne Fahrer alle auf Klickies? Ich fahre i.d.R Flats. Das hintere Pedal kann ich nach hinten drücken um mich ins Bike zu spannen. 

Kann sein dass auch daher mir das hintere Pedal das wichtigere für die Bikekontrolle ist.


----------



## aibeekey (29. Januar 2021)

Glaub man sollte sich da allgemein gar keine sooooo großen Gedanken machen. Was links-rechts angeht, bin ich total vermurkst 

Schreiben: rechts
Werfen (Bälle): links
Werfen Frisbee: rechts
Volleyball Angabe: links
Volleyball schmettern: rechts
Golf/Hockey: links
Schießen Fußball: rechts
Snowboard: regular
Bike: links vorne



Irgendwas fühlt sich einfach "besser" an und diese Seite nimmt man dann?
Wobei der Faden schon interessant ist, da einem deutlich wird, wie individuell das ganze ist. Bisher dachte ich eigentich, dass der vordere Fuß bei Snowboard und Bike bei allen Leuten identisch sei. Falsch gedacht


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Links hinten, bei allem, was Kontrolle erfordert, außer bei Kurven, da ist außen=unten. Manchmal nehme ich auch rechts nach hinten, um bewusst Flexibilität zu üben, aber da muss ich mich für einen Bunny schon arg konzentrieren.
> *Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Skater*innen unter euch auf dem vorderen oder hinteren Bike-Fuß stehen.*



Wir nannten es "Goofy".

Fuhr beim Skaten rechts vorne, hab auch beim biken jeder Art den rechten Fuß vorne und bin lustigerweise auch noch Rechtshänderin (was ja insbesondere beim Skaten eher ungewöhnlich ist diese Kombi, weil die Mehrheit halt regular fährt).

In ganz seltenen unberechenbaren Situationen steht der rechte Fuß allerdings hinten. In normalen Situationen wo ich weiss das hab ich eh drauf wie gesagt vorn.

Zum Thema Ausrichtung und Kurven, schon beim skaten (ohne Board) und Eishockey konnte ich immer besser die Linkskurven, rechts fühlt sich total unnatürlich an - was übrigens mit dem Kopf zu tun hat. Wohin der sich dreht, dreht sich der komplette Rest! Und da ich irgendwie mehr Probleme hab damit mich nach rechts umzuschauen - hab ich da auch Probleme mit den Kurven.
Dazu kommen unzählige Klickiumfaller, wo ich immer nach rechts umfiel, seit dem letzten hab ich 2,5 Jahre gebraucht um meine absolute Angst auch nur kleinste Kürvchen im Alltag nach rechts zu fahren aus dem Kopf zu kriegen. 

Dennoch bleibt rechts mein Schoko-Sahne-Marzipanfuß. Verrückt.


----------



## mad raven (29. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Wer kennt das auch, dass der Drift mit gebremstem Hinterrad auf Schotter (Schleuderbremsung) in eine Richtung besser geht/sich natürlicher anfühlt als in die andere?


Jain. mache das eigentlich nie. Aber Hippen geht gegen den Uhrzeigersinn besser als mit. Das ist konsistent mit meiner Drehrichtung und "zum schwachen Fuß hin".


marx. schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber eine kritische Anmerkung zum "Schubs Test". Dieser ist meiner Erfahrung nach (ca. 5 Jahre in einem Sportgeschäft u.a. Verkauf Snowboards) für die Katz.
> Die Leute wissen genau was gleich kommt und gehen dort nicht unvoreingenommen rein.


Der Test hat definitiv seine Schwächen. Allein schon nicht mittig schubsen kann eneeine Auswirkung darauf haben, welcher Fuß bewegt wird.
Bewusst den "falsche" zu nehmen ist natürlich möglich, aber imho nur wenn man sich wirklich darauf konzentriert. 
Sobald man Dinge bewusst auf eine Art und Weise machen will reicht ein Test selten.
Aber ich mag die Idee mit dem rutschen 


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Sagt mal seid ihr Schoko-vorne Fahrer alle auf Klickies? I


Nope. Fahre Nur Flats, bzw am RR Körpchen.


marx. schrieb:


> Volleyball Angabe: links
> Volleyball schmettern: rechts


WTF? Auf was für einem Level spielst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (29. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> WTF? Auf was für einem Level spielst du?



Level "Sport LK mit Schwerpunkt Volleyball" 
Wobei das nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ist, AK2007


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Jain. mache das eigentlich nie.


Mach doch mal. Schöne dynamische Balanceübung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wir nannten es "Goofy".
> 
> Fuhr beim Skaten rechts vorne, hab auch beim biken jeder Art den rechten Fuß vorne und bin lustigerweise auch noch Rechtshänderin (was ja insbesondere beim Skaten eher ungewöhnlich ist diese Kombi, weil die Mehrheit halt regular fährt).
> 
> ...



Das hat nix mit Goofy zu tun. Goofy heißt einfach rechts vorne, links pushen.

Spannendes zum Thema Regular/Goofy: Bei "So you can Longboard Dance" haben sie den Stance erfasst und herausgefunden, dass das Verhältnis fast 1:1 war (~55% Regular).


----------



## danimaniac (29. Januar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wir nannten es "Goofy".


Was du meinst ist "Switch" (mit dem "falschen" Fuß vorne).
Für den regular Fahrer bedeutet switch fahren also goofy zu stehen aber (bei directional boards) mit dem tail nach vorne zu fahren.


----------



## PTrick93 (29. Januar 2021)

Schokoladenfuß hinten, genau wie beim Snowboarden und Skateboarden


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Januar 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist "Switch" (mit dem "falschen" Fuß vorne).
> Für den regular Fahrer bedeutet switch fahren also goofy zu stehen aber (bei directional boards) mit dem tail nach vorne zu fahren.


Nein ich meinte schon Skateboarden in Verbindung mit Goofy also rechter Fuß vorne und der linke pusht! 

Und doch das nennt man Goofy! Sorry wenn einige hier erst ab 2000 geboren wurden. Wir oldschool Typen nennen es Goofy wenn der rechte Fuß grundsätzlich vorne auf der Nose steht.

Switch ist es nur, wenn du IMMER mit Fuß A so rum fährst und AB UND ZU mit dem anderen vorne! Wenn du ständig mit dem rechten ("falschen") Fuß vorne stehst ist es Goofy!

Vielleicht habt ihr mich nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2021)

Bzw. du hast mich falsch verstanden, der Satz war etwas verquirlt. Will sagen: Ich skate Regular, Bike mit rechts vorne, bin Rechtshänder, versuche aber auf allen Medien mehr Switch zu fahren, wobei das auf dem Board besser funktioniert als auf dem Bike. Die Boardnomenklatur auf's Bike zu übertragen finde ich allerdings schwierig.

Schokoladenfuß ist für mich auch irgendwie auch ein komisches Wort, da ich situativ unterschiedliche Füße bevorzuge.


----------



## Sespri (29. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Motorrad sollte zu bedenken geben, dass Bikes "untenrum" schlicht nicht so gebaut sind wie sie gebaut sind um einen idealen Stand zu ermöglichen...sondern in erster Linie um treten zu können.


Ich hatte da die Überlegung beide Pedale in der Senkrechten, wobei es für mich keinen Unterschied macht, welches Pedal gerade oben oder unten ist. Mache ich bisweilen auf glatten Forststrassen abwärts um mal das eine Bein durchzustrecken und dann das andere zu entlasten und umgekehrt. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, habe ich auch da rechts den leicht besseren Stand, aber nur unbedeutend besser und nicht der Rede wert.    


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich werde es ausprobieren. Wobei es mir echt widerstrebt. Egal. Will ja variabler werden!


Viel Spass.. Aber mach mal nur einen Trackstand - das reicht für`s erste..


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Bei euch Schoko-vorne-Fahrern würde mich echt interessieren: Driftet ihr bevorzugt in die Richtung des vorne stehenden Fußes? Also Schoko vorne rechts driftet bevorzugt nach rechts?


Nein, lieber nach links.


MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Sagt mal seid ihr Schoko-vorne Fahrer alle auf Klickies? Ich fahre i.d.R Flats. Das hintere Pedal kann ich nach hinten drücken um mich ins Bike zu spannen.


Fahre beides und macht bei mir vom Empfinden her absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## mad raven (29. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Wer kennt das auch, dass der Drift mit gebremstem Hinterrad auf Schotter (Schleuderbremsung) in eine Richtung besser geht/sich natürlicher anfühlt als in die andere?


Eine Vermutung dazu: Durch durch die Schrittstellung auf den Pedalen ist die Hüfte immer automatisch etwas geöffnet und man kann den Oberkörper besser in diese Richtung drehen.


Sespri schrieb:


> Viel Spass.. Aber mach mal nur einen Trackstand - das reicht für`s erste..


Interessanterweise macht es für den Trackstand bei mir gar keinen Unterschied. Egal welcher Fuß vorne oder hinten ist. oder in welche Richtung ich den Lenker eingeschlagen habe.

An guten Tagen kann ich in jeder Position nahezu beliebig lange stehen. An schlechten Tage klappt es gar nicht.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (29. Januar 2021)

Also wenn nun rechts vorne steht dann "öffnet" die Hüfte aber wenn überhaupt nach links.

Dann dreht das ganze System aber bestimmt besser nach links als nach rechts.

In dieser hier im Thread verlinkten Umfrage von Pinkbike steigt der Autor mit einem Bild mit der Unterschrift ein

_"Left foot forward, turns best left."_

Das bleibt dort völlig unhinterfragt und unerklärt stehen.

Und ich möchte das hier mal anzweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Also wenn nun rechts vorne steht dann "öffnet" die Hüfte aber wenn überhaupt nach links.
> 
> Dann dreht das ganze System aber bestimmt besser nach links als nach rechts.
> 
> ...


Genau das waren meine überlegungen, als ich mir gedanken über das kehrentraining machte.

Ich soll in die kehre schauen als psychologisches element. Durch die kopfdrehung drehe ich auch die schulter etwas mit als physisches element.
was sollen die füße tun?
Das becken mitdrehen. Dann ist der ganze körper eingedreht.
Das bedeutet innenfuß hinten, außenfuß vorn und ergibt hinten innen einen längeren hebelarm, um kraft auf das bike auszuüben (→ drehmoment).*
Durch die fußstellung ist via hüfte auch der kopf mehr eingedreht (relativ zur momentanen fahrtrichtung), wenn hüfte und schultergürtel parallel werden.

Die fußstellung bleibt unverändert.
Das bedeutet, dass man die bewegungen rechtskehre und linkskehre nicht symmetrisch ausführt? Solange es sich um die koordination der arme und der gesamten körperbewegung handelt, ist das nicht notwendig so.
Durch die schwerpunktsbewegung nach vorne oben und passendem lenkereinschlag mit vorlauf des berührpunktes des vorderrades und bremseinsatz erhält man auch ein schönes drehmoment auf das rad. Die drehung des eigenen oberkörpers kann man noch im absprung einleiten.*



Bei diesen fragen geht es um die symmetrie der ausführungen. 
Aber die frage bleibt, was der schokoladenfuß denn sein soll, wie @Marc B schon bemerkt hat. Ist es der vordere oder ist es der hintere, wenn ich entspannt rolle? Ich fühle mich mit beiden füßen wohl, also alles schokolade?

Ich kann aber genau sagen, welches mein sprungbein ist. Es ist das linke. Es reicht mit kurzem anlauf über einen kleinen zaun zu springen und dabei mit dem sprungfuß aufzusetzten (einbeinig springen), dann weiß man es sicher.
Interessant war, als ich beim sportabzeichen zum ersten mal in der halle sprang. Ich lief wie immer von links an und bastelte einen "straddle" zusammen. Der trainer meinte, ich solle es einmal mit einem flop versuchen. Ich war 40 und hatte keine ahnung, wie man sich da zu bewegen hatte! Er erklärte es mir kurz und ich stellte mich an den anlauf von links wie immer. Ich brauchte gar nicht loszulaufen. Ich wußte intuitiv, dass ich so nicht springen kann. Ich wechselte nach rechts und sprang im zweiten versuch meine bis dahin höchste höhe und steigerte mich noch auf 1,40 m. Mein sprungbein entschied also, was ich als angenehme (schokoladige stellung) in der situationempfinde oder nicht.



MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @danimaniac ... Mein linker Fuß ist hinten. Aber ich glaub Hochsprung bin ich auch von rechts her angelaufen. Also Sprungbein wohl eher rechts.
> 
> Und dann kommt bei mir noch dazu, dass ich Rechtshänder bin...aber wohl Linksfüßer 🤷‍♂️


Da können wir uns die hand reichen.


scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir ging am Anfang beim Umsetzen auch die Richtung besser, in die der hintere Fuß rüberdrücken kann.
> Für die andere Richtung geholfen hat mir aber nicht, den Fuß zu wechseln (mag ich nicht, s.o.), sondern mir abzugewöhnen, das Heck mit dem Fuß rüber zu drücken. Seitdem gehen beide Richtungen besser


Da wäre jetzt interessant, wo oder wie du das drehmoment herholstst, ohne das kein versetzer möglich ist. Es ist halt die frage, ob du das noch irgendwie wahrnimmst. 
Meinen vorschlag hast du ja oben gelesen.

Anmerkung:
Wenn jemand etwas gut kann, braucht er nicht zu wissen, warum das so ist. Er braucht sich keine gedanken zu machen, warum andere das nicht so können. Er muss sich auch seiner eigenen bewegungen nicht bewusst sein, solange er sie zuverlässig zustande bringt.
Und vor allem braucht er hier nicht zu lesen und dann über das theoretisieren zu maulen. Ohne leute, die sich solche gedanken gemacht haben, hätte es nie eine sportwissenschaft gegeben. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht wäre, sei einmal dahingestellt.


----------



## maddn11 (30. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Genau das waren meine überlegungen, als ich mir gedanken über das kehrentraining machte.
> 
> Ich soll in die kehre schauen als psychologisches element. Durch die kopfdrehung drehe ich auch die schulter etwas mit als physisches element.
> was sollen die füße tun?
> ...


In Kehren das Becken mit drehen halte ich für einen wichtigen Ansatz, das wechseln des Fußes wie oben geschrieben ebenfalls. Zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild von einer Kehre mit hoher Stufe, kurz vor dem Umsetzen.


----------



## mad raven (30. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da wäre jetzt interessant, wo oder wie du das drehmoment herholstst, ohne das kein versetzer möglich ist


Ohne selber das HR ansatzweise gut versetzen zu können: Aus der Hüfte (oder "dem Körper"). Zumindest solange die Bewegung vergleichbar ist mit einem Hip-Jump. Ich würde sagen, wichtig ist nicht aus dem Knie/Unterschenkel raus zu kicken damit man sich am Ende der Aktion wieder zentral "über das Bike ziehen lässt". 
ich habe das Gefühl für die Begründung im Kopf, kann es aber leider nicht so gut in Worte fassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ohne selber das HR ansatzweise gut versetzen zu können: Aus der Hüfte (oder "dem Körper"). Zumindest solange die Bewegung vergleichbar ist mit einem Hip-Jump. Ich würde sagen, wichtig ist nicht aus dem Knie/Unterschenkel raus zu kicken damit man sich am Ende der Aktion wieder zentral "über das Bike ziehen lässt".
> ich habe das Gefühl für die Begründung im Kopf, kann es aber leider nicht so gut in Worte fassen.


In der lernphase macht man es gerade anfangs bewußt mit dem fuß, wenn man vorher nicht oft genug geübt hat, den körper nach vorn mehr über den lenker zu bringen. Man merkt es dann an dem verdrehten oberkörper, wenn der move misslingt.
Mir wurde das ganz klar, als ich das mit dem e-bike (mehr masse / träheitsmoment) übte, das noch die original pedale montiert hatte. Die hatten keine spikes sondern streifen parallel zur achse. Prompt bin ich beim versetzen mehrfach seitlich vom pedal gerutscht. Jetzt habe ich schöne flats (sudpin) und schon klappt es.
Die andere version ist ein zu frühes drehen des körpers vor dem absprung, wobei man dann mit dem oberschenkel gegen den sattel kommt und ihn dabei oft verdreht. Das ist meinem freund öfter passiert.
Im wesentlichen hängt der erfolg davon ab, worauf man sich bewusst bei der ausführung konzentriert. Und das ist offensichtlich nicht das "Ich will das rad drehen", das man als ziel hat.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2021)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da wäre jetzt interessant, wo oder wie du das drehmoment herholstst, ohne das kein versetzer möglich ist. Es ist halt die frage, ob du das noch irgendwie wahrnimmst.
> Meinen vorschlag hast du ja oben gelesen.



Dein letzter "Vorschlag" dürfte es ganz gut treffen:


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Durch die schwerpunktsbewegung nach vorne oben und passendem lenkereinschlag mit vorlauf des berührpunktes des vorderrades und bremseinsatz erhält man auch ein schönes drehmoment auf das rad. Die drehung des eigenen oberkörpers kann man noch im absprung einleiten.*



Wobei der Bremseinsatz nicht nötig ist, außer um das Rad zu halten. Das geht statisch (also aus dem Stand) auch wunderbar. Irgendwas mit Stoppies mache ich eigentlich garnie, die Bremse ist bei mir nur dazu da die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren, nicht um damit das Hinterrad steigen zu lassen.

Beim Lernen war ich zuerst sehr auf den Bewegungsablauf zwischen Hüfte und Füßen fokussiert, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich das Hinterrad primär an den Füßen hochgezogen und mit dem hinteren Fuß rübergedrückt habe. Das hat auch dazu geführt, dass die eine Richtung recht schnell gut und weit geklappt hat, aber die andere Richtung kümmerlich war. Das habe ich als Sackgasse empfunden, hat mich nicht weiter gebracht, vor allem in wirklich kniffligen Situationen, wo Präzision gefragt ist.
Mittlerweile mache ich gefühlt unterhalb der Hüfte nicht mehr besonders viel, außer mich mit den Füßen ausreichend in den Pedalen zu verkeilen, um nicht runter zu fallen. Meine Beschreibung des Bewegungsablaufs wäre ungefähr so: In die Kehre reinfahren, Rad reinkippen lassen und einlenken (je weiter desto besser), dabei den Oberkörper eindrehen/"vorspannen", Hinterrad durch eine hoch-vorwärts Bewegung des gesamten Körpers steigen lassen (abhängig davon wie steil man steht reicht auch manchmal, sich sachte nach vorne zu lehnen), dabei das Rad leicht zur Außenseite drücken und mit der Rotation des Oberkörpers bis zur Hüfte etwas nachhelfen. Wie du bereits vermutest spielt man dabei mit dem Nachlauf des Fahrrads. Es funktioniert auch in der Tat umso müheloser, je größer selbiger Nachlauf ist.
So kommt man durchaus weit (in beide Richtungen)... weit genug auch für Kehren wie sie in der STS Galerie bei S4 abgebildet sind. 180° wie Mtb_Daniel schaffe ich nicht, aber es kommt auch recht selten vor, dass ich dahin zurück fahren möchte, wo ich hergekommen bin . Den Vorteil, den ich in der Technik sehe ist, dass man damit schön langsame und kontrollierte Umsetzer schafft, wobei man das Hinterrad willentlich platzieren kann. Man ist jederzeit zentral "über" dem Rad, also sofort nach dem Umsetzer balanciert und in Kontrolle. Auch wenn es mal schief geht, z.B. wenn man sich verkalkuliert hat und das Hinterrad an einem übersehenen Hindernis abprallt, hat man gute Chancen es auszubalancieren und zu retten. Während die Methode: mit der Hüfte Schwung holen und dann mit dem Fuß rüberdrücken, sich eher unkontrolliert und oft zu schwungvoll anfühlt. Damit kommt es auch nicht selten vor, dass man sich nach dem Umsetzer halb neben dem Rad hängend und mit aus der Kurve rausgedrehtem Vorderrad wiederfindet.
Nicht klappen tut obiges eigentlich nur in den seltenen Fällen, wo man das Vorderrad an der Stelle wo man versetzen müsste, nicht eindrehen kann. Da dürfte dann Mtb_Daniel einen Vorteil haben, da er den Fuß sowieso schon gewechselt hat beim Reinfahren, und dann mit mehr Hebel rüberdrücken kann. Weil ich das nicht mache, muss ich dann halt in die "schlechte" Richtung umso mehr Schwung aus der Hüfte nehmen. Geht auch irgendwie, nach dem Motto: nicht schön aber wenigstens selten.

Lustige Weise ging beim Umgewöhnen von der Fuß-rüberdrück Technik sogar die vorher "schlechte" Richtung zeitweise schöner und kontrollierter. Ich denke einfach, weil ich da gezwungen war, die Bewegung korrekt auszuführen, und nicht schummeln konnte.


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2021)

Das Thema Hinterrad Versetzen mit den verschiedenen Techniken, Prägungen und "Lehrmeinungen" bleibt weiterhin lebendig. Bei mir war es auch ein Umlernen, ich war auch seit 2000 oder so auf den aktiven Hüftimpuls nach außen geprägt und habe es so gemacht und gelehrt. Im April 2014 war ich einen Tag mit Harald Philipp in Siegen unterwegs, da zeigte er mir "seine" Variante, die dem was Scylla beschreibt nahe ist (ich vermeide das Wording nach der Bewegung nach oben-vorne - nach oben reicht völlig aus und hat den Vorteil, dass es safer und zentraler ist im Steilen). 

Also mit Einlenken und Radneigung arbeiten, dann den Impuls setzen und vom Gefühl her ist so, dass "*das Hinterrad dem Vorderrad folgt, da es in eine Spur damit möchte*". Kombiniert mit Körperdrehung und viel Gefühl in der Bremse kann man dies verschieden nutzen, zB. mehrere kleine Versetzer machen oder auf dem VR durch eine Kehre stylen, wie auch immer 

Als Coach sieht man dann immer viele TN, die daheim schon in der Ebene die Hüftschwung-Technik schön einprogrammiert haben. Diese Technik hat den Nachteil, dass das HR häufig zu weit nach außen schwenkt. Das Umlernen braucht etwas Zeit, ich hatte damals zu wenig geübt und brauchte eine Weile. Im gelände lassen sich beide Techniken auch situativ mischen etc.

In meinem *Artikel dazu hier in den News* zeige ich das noch mal deutlich.

Übertrieben den Unterschied gezeigt bezogen auf den einen Aspekt:










Harald hat später mal ein20 Sekunden Tutorial dazu gemacht haha 


LG,
Marc


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im gelände lassen sich beide Techniken auch situativ mischen etc.


👍


----------



## Deleted 347960 (1. Februar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Radverrückten,
> 
> nachdem viele von uns dank Schnee und Corona sicherlich Zeit im Überfluss haben und nachdem im eigentlich schon fast zur Ruhe gekommenen Ellenbogen-Thread ebendieses Thema angeschnitten wurde, dachte ich:
> 
> ...


Also mein Schokolade Fuss ist der Rechte und tendenziell halte ich den eher hinten. Da ich den hinteren Fuß aber auf Abfahrten mehr belaste aufgrund meiner Fahrweise, ermüdet er bei langen Abfahrten auch eher mal in seiner Position und ich "drehe" (durch Kurbeln) den linken nach hinten. D. h. Es ist keine fixe Position auf lange Zeit gegeben.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

Also gut, das Thema "Hinterrad versetzen" ist immer spannend. (Es gibt übrigens auch _einen_ Thread zum Thema "Vorderrad versetzen". Hat genau 11 Antworten.)

Jetzt juckt es mich doch, auch meinen Senf noch dazu zu geben.

*Also zum Schwung:*

Schwung spielt bei Bewegungen auf dem Bike und mit dem Bike praktisch immer eine Rolle. Eine/n Könner/*in erkennt man auch daran, dass er/sie vorhandene Bewegungsenergie (aka Schwung) effizient zu nutzen weiß. Die beim Verzögern entstehende Dynamik gehört auch dazu.

Je weniger Bewegungsenergie in einer bestimmten Fahrsituation vorhanden ist, desto mehr davon muss über den Körper eingeleitet werden um z.b. dasselbe zu erreichen.

*Und dann noch zum Thema richtig oder falsch (oder gut oder schlecht):*

Ob jemand das Hinterrad versetzen drauf hat erkennt man v.a. daran, ob er/sie/* seine/ihre/* Technik(en) reproduzierbar und sicher anwenden kann.

Exposition, Untergrund, Steilheit, geforderte Weite, geforderte Präzision...es gibt soviele Parameter die jeweils passend einzuschätzen sind bzw. die Aktion beeinflussen. Da hilft nur viel machen, viel ausprobieren, viel Erfahrung sammeln und so alle Möglichkeiten kennenzulernen, über die der Bewegungsablauf eingeleitet, ausgeführt und auch ganz spontan beeinflusst bis hin zu korrigiert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (1. Februar 2021)

Fun-fact:  bei mir Snowboard: rechter Fuß vorne.  Bike:  linker Fuß vorne, auch bei Linkskurve- bzw. Kehre.
Konnte mir noch keiner erklären.  Die jeweils andere Richtung fühlt sich bei beiden Sportgeräten nicht gut an.  Was man sich als Bewegungslegastheniker nicht so alles angewöhnen kann?!!


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> Snowboard: rechter Fuß vorne. Bike: linker Fuß vorne


Und welcher ist der Schokoladenfuß? Rechts, oder? Dann gleich abstimmen hier


----------



## Birotarier (1. Februar 2021)

Definitionsfrage. Standbein oder Spielbein.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

@harudbod Und? Was ist wo? Beim Snowboard hab ich das so verstanden dass vorne das Standbein ist. Und beim Bike?


----------



## Birotarier (1. Februar 2021)

Gute Frage. Welcher Fuß ist beim Fußball wichtiger? Der der schiesst oder der, auf dem man steht (also da ist der Standfuß bei mir wie bei den meisten links). Ich glaube einfach, die Hierarchisierung in „Schokoladenfuss“ und „Nicht-Schokoladenfuss“ führt in die Irre. Ist eher eine Aufgabenverteilung unter Gleichen.


----------



## ron101 (1. Februar 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> Snowboard: rechter Fuß vorne. Bike: linker Fuß vorne,


Ist bei mir genau gleich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2021)

@MTB_Daniel 
Deinen Eingangspost habe ich so verstanden, dass du den "Schokoladenfuß" als die koordiniertere/feinmotorische Seite definierst. Also das "Spielbein". Ist die Definition nun hinfällig? Wäre ja irgendwie schon essenziell für's Grundverständnis dieses Threads und deine Umfrage


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Februar 2021)

Skateboard rechts vorn, bike rechts vorn. Wenn ich versuche, mit einem fuß etwas zu greifen (runtergefallen), dann bevorzuge ich den rechten.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

@scylla Danke das du die Klärung einforderst! Ja ich habe das Spielbein gemeint. Den motorisch feineren Fuß. Der ist bei mir i. d.R. hinten.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (1. Februar 2021)

Also ich bin kein Boarder. Aber wenn ich mir Position und Ablauf so vorstelle...ich würde es erstmal intuitiv mit meinem linken Fuß vorne auf dem Brett versuchen 🤔...k.A.

Also ich nehme aus dem Thread mit:

#1
Wenn mein linker Schokoladenfuß vorne ist, ist auch alles gut! Schließlich fahren andere anscheinend dauernd so rum...also kann ich das auch 😁! Also locker bleiben und laufen lassen!

#2
Was ich dafür aber echt üben möchte ist der Bunny Hop mit dem ungewohnten rechten Fuß hinten. Das bekomme ich zwar irgendwie hin, aber weder so kraftvoll noch so präzise wie andersherum. Und die Kollegen scheinen das ja auch mit dem schwachen/grobmotorischen Fuß hinten hinzubekommen   ...


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2021)

Biken: Links vorn
Boards: Rechts vorn
Sprungbein: Links
Kicken: Rechts

Hab ich jetzt zwei Schokoladenfüße?


----------



## Birotarier (3. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Biken: Links vorn
> Boards: Rechts vorn
> Sprungbein: Links
> Kicken: Rechts
> ...


Ha,  bin doch nicht der einzige!!   Gibt es da doch einen systematischen Zusammenhang ?
Definitiv ist Dein (unser)  Standbein links.  Wer schon mal im Tiefschnee snowboard gefahren ist weiß wovon ich spreche.  Ist beim Biken das Standbein das vordere ?  (Siehe auch Faden: "Ferse tief us.w..", Entlastung Oberkörper und "sich in das Bike hineinstellen"). Spielbein (hinten) wäre dann  für die Feinsteuerung des Gleichgewichts, Kurvenaussteuerung usw.  zuständig.  Steile These, oder ?


----------



## MTB_Daniel (3. Februar 2021)

Blöderweise dreht sich die Kurbel halt um das Innenlager. Bzgl Gewichtsverteilung vorne-hinten kann man also nicht alleine über die Füße was machen.

Bzgl der Einleitung seitlicher Kräfte habe ich ganz klar den Eindruck, dass das über das hintere Bein besser geht. Also insofern hinten Spielbein, ja.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> ...
> Bzgl der Einleitung seitlicher Kräfte habe ich ganz klar den Eindruck, dass das über das hintere Bein besser geht. ...


Es hat den längeren hebelarm bezüglich des momentanen drehpunktes* des rades. Dadurch ist das wirkende drehmoment auf das gesamtsystem größer als bei der vorderen pedalstellung. Ob es der innere oder äußere fuß ist, der sich hinten besser eignet, liegt eher daran, wie sicher der pedalkontakt der beiden füße ist und wie das system reagiert, wenn´s mal schief geht.

*Der ist nicht so einfach zu definieren, wird aber durch die kombination von aufstandspunkt vorn und steuerrohr erzeugt.


----------



## Birotarier (3. Februar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Blöderweise dreht sich die Kurbel halt um das Innenlager. Bzgl Gewichtsverteilung vorne-hinten kann man also nicht alleine über die Füße was machen.


Mein erster Impuls:  na klar, ich Dummerchen.....   aber:
Das stimmt in der Ebene bei zentraler Position.
Wenn sich das bike dem trail folgend gen Tal neigt, der Körper abgesenkt wird und unter Beibehaltung einer zentralen Position die Hüft nach hinten wandert ändert sich der Winkel zwischen Bein- und Pedalachse, d.h. er wird am vorderen Bein spitzer als am hinteren Bein. Um die Pedale auf gleichem Niveau zu halten muss der vordere Fuß bei ungünstigerer Krafteinleitung mehr drücken. Das kann das Standbein besser. Gleichzeitig ist das hintere Bein im Knie zwangsläufig relativ mehr gebeugt (bei hängender Ferse vorne ist der Unterschied noch größer), die Haltearbeit der Oberschenkelmuskulatur hinten anstrengender. Deswegen hat man vielleicht den Eindruck, dass man hinten mehr Druck ausüben muss bzw. das hintere Bein mehr ermüdet. 
So, jetzt muss ich das Ganze wieder aus dem Kopf bekommen, sonst verlerne ich noch das radeln.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> ... Um die Pedale auf gleichem Niveau zu halten muss der vordere Fuß bei ungünstigerer Krafteinleitung mehr drücken. Das kann das Standbein besser. Gleichzeitig ist das hintere Bein im Knie zwangsläufig relativ mehr gebeugt (bei hängender Ferse vorne ist der Unterschied noch größer), die Haltearbeit der Oberschenkelmuskulatur hinten anstrengender. Deswegen hat man vielleicht den Eindruck, dass man hinten mehr Druck ausüben muss bzw. das hintere Bein mehr ermüdet.
> ...


Du hast es erfasst. Das subjektive empfinden bewertet die aufgewendete kraft an dem, was mit dieser muskulatur maximal geht. Am pedal kommt die gleiche kraft an. Und wie schnell ist man ermüdet, wenn die körperhaltung elegant verkrampft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (3. Februar 2021)

harudbod schrieb:


> , jetzt muss ich das Ganze wieder aus dem Kopf bekommen, sonst verlerne ich noch das radeln.




Wohl wahr! Eher relevant wäre gerade eigentlich

"Biken im Matsch - worauf kommt es an?"

Gibt's da schon nen Thread 😁?


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2021)

Hab gerade versucht, irgendwas mit Fahrrad im Wald zu machen, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das "Biken" oder "Schwimmen" war.
Einen "Putztechnik - wie bekommt ihr euch wieder sauber?" Thread brauchen wir dann auch noch


----------



## MTB_Daniel (3. Februar 2021)

Und gibt's eigentlich schon den Thread "Zeigt her eure völlig eingeschlammten Bikes!" 🤔

Edit: Gab's nicht, also hab ich den entsprechenden Thread mal angelegt:

Zeigt her eure völlig eingeschlammten Bikes


----------

